# i dont even know what to type here



## cuddlycats

i try not to look at these at the top of the page but I read this and now I am just sat here wondering why someone would put this advert ,its even booked in to be put to sleep ,I don't even know why I am typing this but can they not keep the cat , I know I know I don't even know the circumstances , but its just so sad 
urgent home needed asap | Blackpool, Lancashire | Pets4Homes


----------



## wind1

That is extremely sad but if a home cannot be found and rescues are full (that's assuming they have contacted rescues), then what other choice is there. I sometimes think it is the kindest option for some animals if all suitable avenues have been explored. As you say, we don't know the full story so it is hard to judge.


----------



## cuddlycats

wind1 said:


> That is extremely sad but if a home cannot be found and rescues are full (that's assuming they have contacted rescues), then what other choice is there. I sometimes think it is the kindest option for some animals if all suitable avenues have been explored. As you say, we don't know the full story so it is hard to judge.


yes I understand its just so sad . I am sitting here cuddling my 2 babies and come on here for a little read of the forum and then see that , 
I cant do anything about it ,but I keep clicking on the picture and reading it again , I do hope it gets a home , I know even though I am going to visit my mum this afternoon I will be thinking about this cat all day now , :sad:


----------



## wyntersmum

I know how you feel. When teddymum found Casper I just kept clicking onto him and again and again I just had to have him. If I could I'd have him in a flash to but I just can't. It's just so so sad


----------



## LostSoul

i have the add on adblock running so ive never seen any of those adverts on the forum luckily, i know how upsetting they can be


----------



## Ang2

Oh ffs! This is just dreadful! I wonder if CC can find a home? Will pm her now!


----------



## cuddlycats

wyntersmum said:


> I know how you feel. When teddymum found Casper I just kept clicking onto him and again and again I just had to have him. If I could I'd have him in a flash to but I just can't. It's just so so sad


I don't usually read the adds at the top but I clicked on this , I suppose there are hundreds of cats in the same situation, just reading it though is so sad ,i have to go visiting , I hope he does get a home , do you think I should put this in rescue and adoption maybe he will get a chance


----------



## Ang2

Advert doesn't even say why they are re-homing. So very sad. I don't know how they could actually go through with pts!


----------



## lostbear

This is horrible! I'm assuming that there is a genuine reason why the advertiser can't keep the cat, though they haven't said what it is - I can only assume that they are desperate to re-home and hope the euthanasia comment will pull someone's heartstrings (it's certainly tugged at mine).


----------



## wyntersmum

cuddlycats said:


> I don't usually read the adds at the top but I clicked on this , I suppose there are hundreds of cats in the same situation, just reading it though is so sad ,i have to go visiting , I hope he does get a home , do you think I should put this in rescue and adoption maybe he will get a chance


You can try. Anything is worth a try xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I am shocked that any vet would suggest euthanasia in these circumstances


----------



## Kimsey

This is awful. If I didn't have my 2 I would drive down and get it why on earth would they pts a healthy cat. I really hope someone can help


----------



## Jonescat

There are a few other cats offerered free to good homes from the same number.


----------



## Paddypaws

I have posted the link on a Deaf White Cats facebook page i belong to. it does have a fair number of members so hopefully someone can step in to help.


----------



## catcoonz

Blimin heck, I can give him a home but live in Oxford.


----------



## Ang2

If you cared about your cat, you would drive anywhere if there was the offer of a good home or rescue place!


----------



## catcoonz

I have emailed, hopefully this life can be saved.


----------



## cuddlycats

just got back from mums and got straight on here thanks everyone for your replies , I am in Liverpool but I don't drive , hubby does but it says to be the only cat and we have our limit which is 2,
I suppose I could ask why and phone for more imformation but I am to much of a wimp today, it is my grans birthday well would have been if she were still here r.i.p , and I was upset this morning because of grans birthday and came on here to cheer myself up read that and now have been down all day , hopefully mum didn't notice as she is 76 and I didn't want her down too .


----------



## cuddlycats

Paddypaws said:


> I have posted the link on a Deaf White Cats facebook page i belong to. it does have a fair number of members so hopefully someone can step in to help.


thank you ,


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> I have emailed, hopefully this life can be saved.


thank you cc, I just didn't know what to do


----------



## catcoonz

Cuddlycats, long shot but do you have a spare room to buy me some time, I have space here but would need transport as it looks like I am 200 miles away.

I know the advert says no pets, but to be honest, saving a life is all that matters. 

Sorry you have not had a nice day today (hugs) xx


----------



## catcoonz

Emailed, texted and phoned, left a message, not heard back as yet.


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> Cuddlycats, long shot but do you have a spare room to buy me some time, I have space here but would need transport as it looks like I am 200 miles away.
> 
> I know the advert says no pets, but to be honest, saving a life is all that matters.
> 
> Sorry you have not had a nice day today (hugs) xx


I do have a spare room its packed full at the moment as our house is up for sale ,and because we have viewings we have put all the ornaments bedding clothes and stuff in storage boxes so the house looks ok for prospective buyers to look round ,and its all stored in there ,


----------



## catcoonz

Oh god, just had a text back, all 3 cats must be gone by 9am this Tuesday, they are all booked to be pts Tuesday first thing.

White cat does have health problems, message was they think it is either cancer or thyroid problems, cant keep food down, very underweight and has front bottom teeth missing.


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> Oh god, just had a text back, all 3 cats must be gone by 9am this Tuesday, they are all booked to be pts Tuesday first thing.
> 
> White cat does have health problems, message was they think it is either cancer or thyroid problems, cant keep food down, very underweight and has front bottom teeth missing.


oh no if it has cancer its terrible to say but I couldn't let it suffer , I have had 2 dogs with cancer one had chemo for 2 years it broke my heart ,


----------



## cuddlycats

why have they got to get rid of them all did they give a reason ,


----------



## catcoonz

Im just waiting for my vet to email me regarding the deaf white cat, owner just texted me to say they was removing the advert.

Owner has hearing problems so unable to communicate via telephone calls.

No reason given, just all 3 must be gone by 9am Tuesday and all 3 cats are booked in for vets at this time to be pts.


----------



## sharonchilds

Its a long shot but i have a friend whos auntie lives in Blackpool, just finding out how much petrol would be to go get them. Only trouble is im working tue and off wed :crying:


----------



## Soozi

cuddlycats said:


> i try not to look at these at the top of the page but I read this and now I am just sat here wondering why someone would put this advert ,its even booked in to be put to sleep ,I don't even know why I am typing this but can they not keep the cat , I know I know I don't even know the circumstances , but its just so sad
> urgent home needed asap | Blackpool, Lancashire | Pets4Homes


This is just so upsetting they haven't given more information about him! I'm in tears! What sort of world are we living in?:crying:


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you 

This only leaves tomorrow, by 9am all cats will have been pts on Tuesday.


----------



## Ang2

Well, I had to have my 19 year old cat pts this year. The cost was £80 so X 3? Cant she pay for their transport?


----------



## moggie14

How very sad :crying:
Just looked at the ad - contact details have been removed. Are the other 2 cats healthy?


----------



## cuddlycats

if they want to rehome them why are they removing the add its only been up hours surely they could leave it up to the last minute incase someone local to them can re home them have they even tried a rescue place ,


----------



## Nagini

cuddlycats said:


> if they want to rehome them why are they removing the add its only been up hours surely they could leave it up to the last minute incase someone local to them can re home them have they even tried a rescue place ,


there are adverts all over the net from this person from giving away 8 week old kittens to giving away intact females etc 
maybe in their own mind they are rescuing these poor cats , when in reality , well , dunno what to say


----------



## Ang2

Something not right here! CC did you say you ran a rescue? Wonder if this is some kind of scam but they got caught short by being contacted by a rescue. The not being able to answer the phone due to disability is also iffy!!!!


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, my message was I am a family run rescue and I have space to help you and your deaf cat, please don't put to sleep.

Message back was ... well he has other problems.

My reply was, it doesn't matter, I have years experience and a very good vet 5 minutes from me.

Reply was, well I have 3 needing to be gone by 9am Tuesday booked in for pts.

My reply was, please don't worry, I have space to help all 3 cats and I will arrange transport urgently to help you.

Her reply then was, deaf cat may have cancer or thyroid problems, very underweight, cant keep food down and missing both front bottom teeth.

My reply was, I can take to my own vet and assess if it is cancer or thyroid, it is not a problem for me, would like to help you and all your cats.

Reply came back, sorry my uncle put advert up for me, he didn't know the full story, I am removing the advert now.

My reply was, please keep advert going, it will help me to find somebody to help with transport.

Advert then disappeared and had no further text messages from the person.


----------



## catcoonz

When you phone the number it goes onto answerphone, message is hi (ladies name) cant take telephone calls due to hearing problems, message via text only.


----------



## Misi

Oh gawd, goes from bad to worse


----------



## wyntersmum

Oh no. Sounds like she just didn't want to do anything but pts. Some people.


----------



## Soozi

Agree with Ang2 it all sounds very suspect!:thumbdown:


----------



## catcoonz

I didn't get any info on the other 2 cats, no reply to me now.


----------



## Soozi

wyntersmum said:


> Oh no. Sounds like she just didn't want to do anything but pts. Some people.


Hmmm possible she wanted to pts but was persuaded by whoever placed the add to try and find a home first. Just all sounds dodgy!


----------



## Nagini

looks like he was originally advertised 16 days ago , thyroid problem mentioned then.

free to good home male cat | Poulton Le Fylde, Lancashire | Pets4Homes


----------



## catcoonz

From that advert he is now 10yrs and not 9yrs, not deaf but other advert said he was, likes other cats so why did he need a home being an only pet.

It will cost £80 x 3 cats £240 to pts, where as I can get a train for much less.

This sounds dodgy to me now.


----------



## Nagini

catcoonz said:


> From that advert he is now 10yrs and not 9yrs, not deaf but other advert said he was, likes other cats so why did he need a home being an only pet.
> 
> It will cost £80 x 3 cats £240 to pts, where as I can get a train for much less.
> 
> This sounds dodgy to me now.


i found an ad where they state they have 13 cats , been a few kitten ads too , all from the same mobile number


----------



## catcoonz

Very BYB ..... just getting rid of old stock.
Well I am here to help if I am needed.


----------



## Nagini

catcoonz said:


> Very BYB ..... just getting rid of old stock.
> Well I am here to help if I am needed.


bless you.
makes me feel sick to my stomach , people abuse animals in this way  thankfully there are people like you around to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Cuddlycats, long shot but do you have a spare room to buy me some time, I have space here but would need transport as it looks like I am 200 miles away.
> 
> I know the advert says no pets, but to be honest, saving a life is all that matters.
> 
> Sorry you have not had a nice day today (hugs) xx


CC, are we saying this guy will be pts (on veterinary advice???) simply because he is deaf? As you know I am in west London (a fair way from Blackpool) but I would find him a space if necessary (even in my own bedroom ... have done it before) if we could organise some help wit transport. I am willing to do a fair share of the run if there is someone who could do a few miles too. He's not a kitten but looks fit and well. I've adopted two elderly blind girls, they were such a joy to have, broke my heart when they passed on. One had kidney probs, one was diabetic, my vet did not suggest killing them...no way. Is there anything we can do??


----------



## kitkatze

This sounds very strange especially as catcoonz has contacted this woman to offer help to all 3 cats to stop them being put to sleep....and no further answer. Something isnt right.:huh:


----------



## Little-moomin

Oh gosh! I wish I could help!


----------



## Soozi

Sadly I don't think there's anything anyone can do if the woman diesnt want to be contacted and has removed the add all that can be done is keep an eye on the site to see if she advertises again.


----------



## Torin.

I do hope something can be done for these cats.



Ang2 said:


> The not being able to answer the phone due to disability is also iffy!!!!


The situation reads a bit fishy to me too. But this point, I have to reply to. Not being able to answer the phone due to disability is incredibly common. It could be a MH issue, it could be a neurodevelopmental one, it could be a physical one. But a health problem restricting phone usage is *very* common and automatic disbelief that such a thing exists is very harmful in the wider sense for disability-having people.


----------



## Ang2

Torin said:


> I do hope something can be done for these cats.
> 
> The situation reads a bit fishy to me too. But this point, I have to reply to. Not being able to answer the phone due to disability is incredibly common. It could be a MH issue, it could be a neurodevelopmental one, it could be a physical one. But a health problem restricting phone usage is *very* common and automatic disbelief that such a thing exists is very harmful in the wider sense for disability-having people.


There is no disbelief that such a thing exists! It was simply a case of putting everything together that made this seem as more an excuse than an actuality. Just seemed a very convenient excuse.


----------



## catcoonz

Calvine said:


> CC, are we saying this guy will be pts (on veterinary advice???) simply because he is deaf? As you know I am in west London (a fair way from Blackpool) but I would find him a space if necessary (even in my own bedroom ... have done it before) if we could organise some help wit transport. I am willing to do a fair share of the run if there is someone who could do a few miles too. He's not a kitten but looks fit and well. I've adopted two elderly blind girls, they were such a joy to have, broke my heart when they passed on. One had kidney probs, one was diabetic, my vet did not suggest killing them...no way. Is there anything we can do??


I don't know if it is veterinary advise, received another message which says " lump in throat they believe can be cancer or thyroid.

I cant help with transport but can use funds to anybody who can help get these cats safe, sadly time is not on our side, it is tomorrow and the appointment Tuesday 9am cant be cancelled as they must be gone by then, I don't have a reason why.


----------



## Dumpling

What a sad situation, poor cats


----------



## Ang2

I am working all day tomorrow! Can anybody get these cats to safety? CC is she going to allow them to be rescued?


----------



## catcoonz

I don't have a definite answer as yet, we are back in contact via email now.
I hope she allows these cats to have a chance, other than this all I can do is contact vets in that area.


----------



## Ang2

Didn't someone earlier in this thread, offer temp accommodation in a spare room. Is that still on offer?


----------



## catcoonz

Spare room is full of things as house is for sale, SC may have somebody.


----------



## catcoonz

Well we now have the go ahead to rescue all 3 cats but we only have tomorrow, can anybody help please.


----------



## Ang2

I can help with part of the transport to you. Can get to say Nottingham, if someone else can do the rest of the trip. I just cant get out of work tomorrow! But free tues and weds.


----------



## catcoonz

Can we get them before 9am, that is the vet time.


----------



## catcoonz

Ok, we have some time, ive done a letter for the owner to show Housing, we now have until Friday.


----------



## Dumpling

catcoonz said:


> Ok, we have some time, ive done a letter for the owner to show Housing, we now have until Friday.


Well done CC, fingers crossed that someone can get these cats, I wish I could help, but I don't drive/live anywhere near


----------



## Ang2

Can anyone do from Nottingham to CC ????


----------



## catcoonz

Im asking.


----------



## catcoonz

Ang, your pm box is full, but will speak tomorrow


----------



## catcoonz

A vet has not said cancer, all they said was a lump is in the throat and to bring the cat in for tests so they can see what it is.

I hope this doesn't end in heart break for me.


----------



## Soozi

I don't know how you manage it CC but I'm so pleased to hear there is a chance of getting these cats to safety. Only you could manage this! Fingers crossed all goes to plan. X


----------



## Mum to Missy

Wish I could help, good luck CC, hope these cats can get to you and everything works out for them xx


----------



## wyntersmum

Wish I could help but trying to sort out car as it went caput last week. Fingers x


----------



## Finfendy

Damn it, wrong side of the country for me. Sorry can't help with transport


----------



## flev

I'm in Nottingham - I could do at least partway further down to CC on Wed evening, or the whole way on Friday evening/Saturday. 

Can they be kept in one room together? If so, I could receive them and hold here for a day or so if necessary until Friday/Saturday then bring down to you CC?


----------



## Misi

I've just been telling Mr Misi about this incredible story. It's not the first time CC and co have rallied together to rescue cats and I just find the whole thing so amazing and heartwarming. I hope everything continues to be resolved. Honestly, I think you're all terrific for doing this. Unfortunately I'm too far away to help, otherwise I would. I hope the little white fella isn't too poorly to be treated. xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

just turned the computer back on and cant believe all this ,I was reading the threads and thinking why did I post this thread I found the advert above on the top of the page is it a scam seems suspicious then read she is in contact again , is the cat deaf or not ,reading through these posts it all seems weird to me now how many adverts or cats has there been from this person ,
not sure what is going on pm me if any one knows


----------



## Lunabuma

If someone can get the cats from Blackpool to me in Redcar, North Yorkshire by 4.00pm tomorrow I am driving from Redcar to Surrey down the M1 and could do a swap at a service station near Nottingham. 

I have my 5month old daughter with me so can't unfortunately help anymore than that. PM me if this would be any help.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I feel so flippin' helpless not being able to drive. 

I do have a spare room here (Stoke) if it ties into any routes.


----------



## catcoonz

Shoosh, give me your thoughts on likely causes of lump in throat please, does this always mean cancer or thyroid?


----------



## catcoonz

I cant do Saturday but free rest of time day/evening.

Ok, This is what I know and yes its bad but afterwards please think of the white deaf cat who needs helps.

Lady well not sure if I call her a hoarder or a helper to be honest, some cats were strays and Pdsa have helped her as she is on benefits, they have previously told her enough is enough and they are happy to place some cats on there books but they cant help all of them.

She found most of the cats free to a home searching adverts, she did intend to keep them except the white cat as he needs veterinary treatment but she cant afford it, he was a stray, she paid for vaccinations and neutering which is where the vet picked up the lump.

Free to a home was a mum and offspring, not sure on ages but it appears to me she is getting rid of the old cats and keeping the younger ones.

She has a mum and 4 week old kittens but wont let them go, the council has told her 3 cats must go as she has far too many living with her.

I tried to tell her that having a kind heart and taking all these cats is not good, there are many people out there who would rehome the younger cats, she didn't need to search and take them all, I cant get through to her.
I do feel she has a problem being a hoarder, we wont change that, ive made it clear this is the only help I offer, do it again and its her own fault.

Normally I would walk away and say its all her own doing, get on with it, but fact is, one deaf cat has a lump and he is not going to receive any treatment with her, I have in this case got to help, how do I walk away.

The white cat hates other cats, where I am going to put him I have no idea yet, just makes it more awkward.


----------



## huckybuck

CC sadly I can't offer to drive etc  but I want to do something...I can send a little to help with the cost of all this. It won't be a lot but may cover the petrol or a vet visit or something.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you. xxx

I know things are very tight for people, especially at xmas, any small help is greatly appreciated.

Lets wait until the cats are with me, my vet is not going to be very happy, I still have a vet bill to pay from the 13 cats I took with cat flu which at present have no means of clearing yet.

Wish I was back at work full time but boss refuses to let me ride out as my foot still hurts a lot, very frustrated. xx

I just don't want to lose the white cat.


----------



## cuddlycats

I cant drive , hubby can but our car is in the garage getting fixed from tomorrow at 10am as some one hit us in the back end 3 weeks ago when we were parked at a red light,and the whole back window and back door Toyota verso opens like a jeep were smashed up , 
luckily we are ok though doesn't help with my disability problems , in even more pain now ,
any way the door was replaced but the back windscreen wiper the window heater and the back door wont lock with automatic key , so its going in tomorrow see if they can fix all the electrics on it , don't know how long it will be in they had it last week for a day and could not get them working so has to all be stripped down and looked at again , 
please pm me cc as I would like to make a donation to help with his care ,


----------



## kitkatze

catcoonz said:


> Thank you. xxx
> 
> I know things are very tight for people, especially at xmas, any small help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Lets wait until the cats are with me, my vet is not going to be very happy, I still have a vet bill to pay from the 13 cats I took with cat flu which at present have no means of clearing yet.
> 
> Wish I was back at work full time but boss refuses to let me ride out as my foot still hurts a lot, very frustrated. xx
> 
> I just don't want to lose the white cat.


You, lovely, are a very special person. It breaks my heart when people abandon or give away their pets, one of the reasons why i had to finish working in the shelter, i would have many cats now. The world is a good place with people like you in it.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, I hope the white cat will be ok.

Going to bed now and will rearrange cats tomorrow to make a spare room for Snowbell.

Sorry, you had an accident, you done a lot already by posting here, thank you for this, try and rest. xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just read through this and once again amazed but not surprised at how people rally round on here 

While we can't stop this person's habits hopefully some of the cats can be helped and the white boy especially.


Can I suggest that anyone who wishes to help financially PM Catcoonz for details instead of discussing it here - hope you don't mind me saying that CC but wouldn't want this to go the way of past threads...


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> Can I suggest that anyone who wishes to help financially PM Catcoonz for details instead of discussing it here - hope you don't mind me saying that CC but wouldn't want this to go the way of past threads...


Of course..just wanted to make everyone aware there are many ways we can try to help in case people could only think of the transport.


----------



## Smoosh

I wish I could help with transport but unfortunately I'm over the wrong side of the country 

CC you are an amazing person!


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you everybody 

Lets get the white cat safe and have a veterinary check, then we will know what we are dealing with.

If it is cancer, although not confirmed as yet, I am sorry to say, it will be taken out of my hands as sadly we all know we must do what needs to be done to prevent suffering.

Will keep you all updated.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Ang2 said:


> If you cared about your cat, you would drive anywhere if there was the offer of a good home or rescue place!


If you drive, have a car and can afford the fuel.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Has anyone contacted this rescue which is in the area?

Cat / Feline Welfare Sanctuary in Blackpool - Furry Tails Cat Village


----------



## lymorelynn

I am going to move this as some time ago it was decided that such threads should be in the rescue section. I know there is a link to it there already. No one should be made to feel guilty or uncomfortable, as I know some are, just because they aren't in the position to offer help. That's why these threads should be in the rescue section.


----------



## catcoonz

OS, Thank You for the link regarding the rescue near the owner.

Not sure if any rescue's have been tried, from emails received I don't think any have been contacted.

Have emailed/texted the owner the details and will now contact the rescue to see if we can secure a place.


----------



## kellyrich

Just read this thread and i must say CC you are such an amazing person! I wish i could do something like what you do! It must be such hard work and so emotional but you just keep going and trying to help in whatever way you can! You are an angel for all these cats! 

It makes me want to learn to drive reading stories like this as i would always help out where i could if it meant saving a cat's life!

I hope these cats get sorted out, such an awful sad story but will hopefully have a happy ending.


----------



## Paddypaws

I did already post a thread on the deaf White cats FB page...and that might be a good place to look for further help IF the white boy is up for rehoming. Of course it does not help that he needs to be an only cat.


----------



## Calvine

Soozi said:


> This is just so upsetting they haven't given more information about him! I'm in tears! What sort of world are we living in?:crying:


Not just him by the sound of it...all three. Have we been told what is the reason? OK if the white one is ill ...his deafness is no reason. And the other two?


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> Something not right here! CC did you say you ran a rescue? Wonder if this is some kind of scam but they got caught short by being contacted by a rescue. The not being able to answer the phone due to disability is also iffy!!!!


Maybe rspca have told them to get rid of all their pets? It happens...saw one the other day, one cat pts and given x weeks to get rid of the others.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> From that advert he is now 10yrs and not 9yrs, not deaf but other advert said he was, likes other cats so why did he need a home being an only pet.
> 
> It will cost £80 x 3 cats £240 to pts, where as I can get a train for much less.
> 
> This sounds dodgy to me now.


Agree CC, all a bit suss. ...saying he had to be ''only pet'' and deaf would reduce his rehomeability enormously. Being deaf effectively means he has to be a house cat too, whereas if he is not deaf he could possibly go out...in a safe area. Yep, all very suss now.


----------



## catcoonz

Owner uses PDSA but as she has so many cats I have been told by the owner they cant place all the cats on the register, there is a limit to the number of cats.

Personally, I think she needs to remove some cats off this register and get the white cat on and treated as this is the cat who needs veterinary treatment.

Owner says council housing has said she has too many cats and 3 needs to be rehomed, not sure why she has chosen the 3 oldest cats to leave when she has kittens and younger cats.

Thank you for placing them on deaf cat fb PP, you are a star, unfortunately with the lump nobody knows what caused this until vets have done tests, owner is not taking the white cat to the vet.

As far as I know, Rspca have not been mentioned by the owner, only Pdsa and council.


----------



## Little Zooey

I don't want to overload you with questions Catcoonz, but I read this last night and have been wondering if I could possibly drive from East Sussex to Blackpool for you. The truth is that I am having dizzy spells again and we have three kittens booked in for spaying tomorrow. Are these three cats going to be collected before tomorrow morning?


----------



## catcoonz

Awaiting a reply from rescue and owner which will be today, I will update when I hear back.

Vet appointment has been cancelled for tomorrow as I have written a letter to the owner for the council, so this gives more time.

If these cats are not safe in rescue by Friday, I will need some help getting them to me.


----------



## Nagini

catcoonz said:


> Personally, I think she needs to remove some cats off this register and get the white cat on and treated as this is the cat who needs veterinary treatment.


even if she removed an existing animal off a PDSA policy , your supposed to leave a year before registering new pets , so no good for this poor white cat. it's all explained in their own policies online.


----------



## may

How sad :sad:
But people who just don't care keep breeding unwanted kittens
that end up on death row it just brakes my heart:angry:


----------



## Calvine

Nagini said:


> even if she removed an existing animal off a PDSA policy , your supposed to leave a year before registering new pets , so no good for this poor white cat. it's all explained in their own policies online.


Friend of mine had five with PDSA but they then specified a maximum of three, so two had to go elsewhere...think the year gap is to sop people having ten and playing musical cats, taking one cat off one week and taking another (different one) for treatment the following week.


----------



## Nagini

may said:


> How sad :sad:
> But people who just don't care keep breeding unwanted kittens
> that end up on death row it just brakes my heart:angry:


yeah i know , i've got six  , took in a heavily pregnant stray female 7 months ago whom i never intended to keep!! ended up with 5 babies the boys were neutered last week , the girls going in on thursday , its cost me a small fortune  oh and i'm severely allergic to them as well :yikes: :laugh: have to keep taking antihistamines pmsl 
in all honesty i dunno how these small private rescues manage , i been pulling my hair out :laugh: i kept the kittens as i wanted the very best for them all and needed to know they were all safe x


----------



## cuddlycats

any update since cc , I have been getting your pms thanks ,


----------



## catcoonz

Still waiting for the owner to contact me with news.

I know the vet appointment has been cancelled for tomorrow, so the cats will be safe.


----------



## cuddlycats

oh ok , no more news ?


----------



## catcoonz

Plenty of news and have a headache.

Lets start with I am crazy and so scared of failing.

Council was fine and accepted my letter 

2 cats are being advertised to find a home until either a rescue or a friend can take them, to be honest 3 cats here with what I already have just isn't going to work, tried all ways of finding room, it doesn't work yet, they are healthy so in no immediate need of me helping.

Now the white cat, contacted everybody in rescue's, yes all will happily take him and pts, I don't want his to happen, so I hope I don't fail but will admit for the first time I am scared.

White cat is coming to me, details are being finalised now so will update when I have the final details arranged.

I will do all I can to try and help this cat, but if I fail I hope people will offer support and not tell me what my head already knows, I have to try and save a life, I cant sleep with worry and yes head says walk away, heart over rides and says give it your best shot.


----------



## wyntersmum

It's not just you that lets there heart rule there heads. If it's not ment to be we all know you tried your best. Keep strong I don't think I could do what you do. My hubby is always telling me I care to much and take things to much to heart. Xxxxx big cuddle paddy paws and purrs xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Please meet Snowbell.


----------



## flev

Ooh, hello gorgeous boy.:001_tt1:

That's a lot of dry food he's got there for a boy with no bottom teeth.


----------



## catcoonz

It sure is a lot of food he is eating tonight.
The lump is the size of a 20p, it hasn't got bigger nor smaller, so if he can manage those bigger biscuits there must be hope.


----------



## wyntersmum

So handsome. All hopes sending your way for him and you xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

omgosh he is lovely ,cc what can I say you are so special , were is that photo from is he still with the owner  sending you a pm now ,


----------



## catcoonz

Yes still with the owner and that photograph was taken today.


----------



## Soozi

He is gorgeous! Do you know how long he has had the lump if it's a long time and it's not got any bigger isn't it unlikely to be Cancer?

CC while you have breath in your body you will always be the same with these animals! A very rare person indeed! X


----------



## catcoonz

Not sure how long the lump has been present, at least 5 weeks and hasn't changed in size in this time.


----------



## Paddypaws

CC, are you able to give more details about the situation with the white boy? Someone on Deaf White cats has said she would help if he was in danger of PTS BUT she is in NI.


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi

I am the girl from Northern Ireland who would be very interested in re homing Snowbell - If some one could PM re the current situation. I will take him rather than him being PTS for being deaf. I have over 14 years experience with deaf cats, and nearly triple that with cats in general. If some one could PM me we could take it from there

Thanks loads

Kaaskat :smile5:


----------



## 3furryfriends

Unfortunately, I don't drive, have no money and no room. But I would just like to say that cat is gorgeous and that pic of him in the Santa outfit is heartbreaking. You are all so lovely for doing this and when God forbid my babies all 'leave' me, I will rescue from now on. Through thick and thin I know my cats will always be safe, I would starve before I get rid of them, I just wish all cats could have the same. I also wish I could help. Wish I could drive as I would love to volunteer at an animal shelter. Hope he gets a loving home and the other 2 do too. I can tell this boy will be on all your minds for at least the next few weeks.


----------



## catcoonz

Kaaskat said:


> Hi
> 
> I am the girl from Northern Ireland who would be very interested in re homing Snowbell - If some one could PM re the current situation. I will take him rather than him being PTS for being deaf. I have over 14 years experience with deaf cats, and nearly triple that with cats in general. If some one could PM me we could take it from there
> 
> Thanks loads
> 
> Kaaskat :smile5:


Hi Hun,

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for your kind offer.
All we know for sure is the cat is partially deaf, not sure if it is high pitch he can hear but sometimes he turns his head to you when you call him.
Age unknown, he was a stray the owner took in, could be any age up to 9 years old.
Has a small lump in his throat, without veterinary tests unsure what this is, size of 20p, hasn't changed in size for 5/6 weeks, vet said cancer/thyroid, but also said that until any tests had been done it was impossible to say.
He eats, drinks, neutered, vaccinated, not microchipped. He can eat biscuits despite 2 bottom teeth missing, he is not vocal but has a loud purr, very affectionate.

What I will say is transport is now arranged for tomorrow, I am happy for you to adopt Snowbell and give him a forever home, but please understand, vet is putting him to sleep Friday morning, so if nobody objects, my priority is to get Snowbell safe.

Ang2, is collecting Snowbell tomorrow at 1pm, thank you Ang, you are a star.

He is then going to Flev, Thank you Flev, you are a star, and will be coming to me Friday.

Now being in Ireland, I am not sure how quickly you are able to travel, we cant message as you are a newbie to the forum, so we can openly discuss on this thread, nobody will mind and it will save updating to let people know.

PP thank you for helping.

Thank you everybody, even though I know it is hard and people feel they cant help, you have as a forum all come together and helped Snowbell.
Well wishes are a great support, proud to be part of the forum.


----------



## flev

As CC has said, snowbell will be with me for a couple of days until I can get him down to her. My spare room is all set up ready for him. 

I've never encountered a deaf cat before, are there any major do's or don'ts? I assume I mostly need to be make sure I don't startle him?


----------



## catcoonz

Bless you Flev 

You wont startle Snowbell, he will know you are coming by vibrations on the floor, cats are good at this especially deaf cats.

Just treat him as a hearing cat, if by chance he doesn't know you are coming, don't just stroke him if he cant see you, try and approach from the front.

You will be fine, been told he is very affectionate. xxx


----------



## Charity

Well done everybody, great teamwork.


----------



## Paddypaws

flev said:


> As CC has said, snowbell will be with me for a couple of days until I can get him down to her. My spare room is all set up ready for him.
> 
> I've never encountered a deaf cat before, are there any major do's or don'ts? I assume I mostly need to be make sure I don't startle him?


TBH, it is very easy to forget they are deaf. Some cats 'shout' loudly, others don't seem to make much noise. Deaf cats like to climb up high and sleep in secluded spaces, especially when in an unfamiliar place.....so clear your bookshelves and don't leave any breakables in the spare room with him....they LOVE to smash things. 
They tend to have more 'character' than other cats.


----------



## catcoonz

I am so confused right now.

Ang2 has collected, all fine there, but as soon as Snowbell had been collected, the owner texted me to say the lump has gone, now a lump cannot just disappear.

Wondering if all this was just to get rid of him.

So, I now don't know if anything said was true, just going to have my own vet check and see what they say.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just caught up with this - well done all for rallying round and rescuring Snowbell


----------



## Ang2

OK just got in and Snowy is safe with me. It was 240 mile round trip and would have been another 140 miles and then 80 home to get him to Flev in same day! It was raining and foggy on the motorways and I was so worried about my old boy, that I decided to bring him home and drop him at Flev's tomorrow or Friday.

He did not make a single sound all the way! Not one cry or anything! Such a sweet boy. I have settled him in one of the guest rooms and he is scoffing two pouches of HiLife as we speak


----------



## Paddypaws

have you checked to see if he IS deaf??


----------



## Ang2

Paddypaws said:


> have you checked to see if he IS deaf??


Ive only had him home a short time


----------



## moggie14

Bless you all for helping the little chap, glad he is now safe :thumbup1:
Not sure about the 'lump' CC - seems an odd thing to make up, but stranger things have happened - I hope he doesn't have a lump


----------



## Calvine

Does he have a name Ang... or did I miss it? Well done to you and CC and anyone else involved...saw his picture, he is a handsome little fellow!!


----------



## Polski

catcoonz said:


> Bless you Flev
> 
> You wont startle Snowbell, he will know you are coming by vibrations on the floor, cats are good at this especially deaf cats.
> 
> Just treat him as a hearing cat, if by chance he doesn't know you are coming, don't just stroke him if he cant see you, try and approach from the front.
> 
> You will be fine, been told he is very affectionate. xxx


You would think so but I do actually startle Tilly quite often. I do have pretty solid floors downstairs tho, maybe thats it. Tilly can hear high pitched noises so I tend to whistle when going from room to room so she knows i'm around...the other cats constantly startle her.


----------



## Ang2

Calvine said:


> Does he have a name Ang... or did I miss it? Well done to you and CC and anyone else involved...saw his picture, he is a handsome little fellow!!


Snowbell - Snowy for short


----------



## oliviarussian

:crying::crying::crying: I'm crying now, there really are some wonderful people here on PFs going to so much trouble to give this lad a chance!


----------



## Paddypaws

Ang2 said:


> Ive only had him home a short time


yeah I know I am being impatient


----------



## Mum to Missy

This is amazing, well done everyone for saving Snowbell, I'm praying he doesn't have a lump


----------



## catcoonz

I honestly don't know about the lump, Snowbell will have a veterinary health check so we will see what the vet picks up, either way I am determined he is coming back home to have a xmas.

Thank you so much Ang, sorry it was a long journey for you, hope your dog is ok this evening.

Poor Flev, now has to wait for Snowbell cuddles.


----------



## Ang2

I cant feel a lump! He is super beautiful and affectionate. He is mighty hungry and now tucking in to a tin of pilchards. Bless


----------



## Little Zooey

Hungry sounds like possible thyroid to me. We've had a few cats on treatment with success


----------



## Soozi

moggie14 said:


> Bless you all for helping the little chap, glad he is now safe :thumbup1:
> Not sure about the 'lump' CC - seems an odd thing to make up, but stranger things have happened - I hope he doesn't have a lump


Might it just have been a swollen gland M14?
X


----------



## cuddlycats

I just want to say thankyou cc ,ang and flev you are all totally amazing people , 
you can tell from the title of the thread I didn't know what to do I saw the little fella at the top of the page read the advert and just had to post something I did not know why or what I expected ,
I just kept clicking on the ad over an over and thinking what do I do so i started the thread, 
but what you have all done is so so amazing ,
I am disabled and don't drive hubby does and offered to drive yesterday part way but the lovely cc had everything arranged ,and told me not to worry ,and thanked me for starting the thread ,I did nothing hun it was all you , thankyou so so much you are a lovely person ,
you are just all bloomin marvellous thankyou and please give snowbell a hug from me san xx


----------



## Ang2

It could well be thyroid, but he wasn't fed yesterday, so that he wasn't sick in the car. So it could well be that he was just hungry! He really needs to be assessed over a week. 

Im at a meeting today, then home, take the dogs out for an hour, feed the gang etc, so will not be online until about tea time


----------



## huckybuck

Just logged on and caught up with thread about Snowy. I've got to echo everyone else and just say what amazing people CC, Ang and Flev and hopefully Kaaskat too, for all they are doing for this beautiful boy. I am truly humbled by their actions. I am so glad he seems happy and content and is eating well. And I have everything crossed regarding the lump. Hopefully, if it is still there it will simply be a swollen gland from a mild infection or his thyroid..in which case both would be treatable.

CC I will do what I said I would, now that his responsibility is in your handsit won't be much but at least I can try to do my bit to help.

THANK YOU ALL OF YOU WONDERFUL PFs xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you HB 

Hope Snowy is ok this evening Ang, got everything ready for him here now.

I haven't heard back from the Ireland person, so Snowy once given all clear at vets will be searching for his own special home.


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> Thank you HB
> 
> Hope Snowy is ok this evening Ang, got everything ready for him here now.
> 
> I haven't heard back from the Ireland person, so Snowy once given all clear at vets will be searching for his own special home.


oh I do wish he liked other cats ,


----------



## Ang2

Snowy is ok and settled. He was sick earlier this evening, and his owner did say he was being sick a lot. I am wondering if he is hyperthyroid, which would fit with symptoms and lump in neck, although I cant feel a lump at the moment. He does seem to be deaf, and doesn't meow or make any noise. He needs to be an indoor cat if he is deaf. He is super affectionate and would make the perfect lap cat


----------



## catcoonz

Will get bloods done Monday and treatment.
I hope Snowbell can find a lovely home where he can spend his days on a warm lap.

I can try and get Snowbell used to other cats easily enough.


----------



## cuddlycats

I know if anyone can get snowbell used to other cats you can cc ,keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Little Zooey

Ang2 said:


> Snowy is ok and settled. He was sick earlier this evening, and his owner did say he was being sick a lot. I am wondering if he is hyperthyroid, which would fit with symptoms and lump in neck, although I cant feel a lump at the moment. He does seem to be deaf, and doesn't meow or make any noise. He needs to be an indoor cat if he is deaf. He is super affectionate and would make the perfect lap cat


Yes - sounds even more like hyperthyroid to me too. Hopefully it can be fixed with medication if it is


----------



## catcoonz

I have added Snowbell to the rescue page in the hope of finding either a new home or a foster home.

I feel he needs to be cared for in a home until some rescue cats have left me.


----------



## Soozi

He sounds gorgoeus! I hope he can be found a quiet peaceful home even a nice foster home for now so he doesn't have to stress.
I will join HB in offering help if it is needed CC!
XXX


----------



## flev

Snowbell is currently relaxing in my spare room, he seems very confident and friendly. He'll be on his way with me to CC in the next couple of hours once I'm through the bits of work that have to be done today.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you Flev.

I was ready yesterday with the outside pen, but as Snowbell seems to be more relaxed indoors, I have just finished a mad rush moving cats around.

Snowbell can now have the kitchen. 

He has a vet appointment Monday where we are taking bloods so we know more of how to help him.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowbell is now on his journey to me, Thank You everybody who has helped save his life.

Now I get my cuddles and will update later this evening.


----------



## cuddlycats

looking forward to an update cc,


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Snowbell is now on his journey to me, Thank You everybody who has helped save his life.
> 
> Now I get my cuddles and will update later this evening.


Don't forget photos CC! :cryin::w00t:


----------



## catcoonz

Don't worry, there will be photo's tonight.


----------



## catcoonz

Hello lovely PF Members,

My name, as you all know by now is Snowbell, I am a very lucky cat as you all helped to save me.

I am being a good boy, I arrived safely and would like to thank Ang2 and Flev for all the driving they have done to get me safe in rescue.

Well, my first 10 minutes here, I had a cuddle, and had 2 sachets food, then had flea treatment and wormer given to me, found the water fountain so had a quick drink before another sachet food.

Found some toys then had another cuddle, saw Aston briefly, she was not amused and took herself back off to bed.


----------



## Little Zooey

I'm so happy I'm sitting here with tears running down my face...


----------



## Samara

I am sooooo glad snowbell is safe


----------



## Soozi

Can't believe your magic CC he looks so relaxed and at home! Bless him he's a lovely boy! Well done to all who helped to get this lovely boy to CC so quickly! Take a bow!!! XXX


----------



## flev

Just home again, very glad to hear snowbell is settling in well. He's extremely friendly and has coped very well with long journeys and new people over the last couple of days.

And meeting CC, some of the coons and Aston was an added bonus


----------



## catcoonz

Glad you are home safe Flev, thank you for helping Snowbell.
Was great meeting you.


----------



## cuddlycats

awww he is so handsome and looks so happy exploring thanks again you wonderful people flev ,ang and catzcoonz


----------



## huckybuck

Thrilled to pieces he is finally home and can settle somewhere for a while at last. He deserves some stability, love and care, sweet boy and CC is just the perfect foster Mum for him. Thanks to Flev and Ang for all their efforts, such amazing, caring women and to CC for all that she is now taking on, financially and emotionally, in the ongoing care of this beautiful boy. Utterly amazing.


----------



## catcoonz

I am so glad I was able to help Snowbell, we are having so many purring cuddles, Snowbell is amazing.


----------



## Charity

He's gorgeous, so wonderful to know he's safe when you think what could have been. Well done the Three Mouskateers, great work! :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update on Snowbell today as im really busy so cant update again until tonight.

Snowbell is fine, eating, playing, drinking.
No sickness and toileting is fine.

We have avoided fish products. 

Still cant feel any lumps, so apart from eating lots and being skinny, we await vets on Monday, don't worry, Snowbell on Monday will be coming back to me.

I did post needing a foster home, this has changed, I am keeping Snowbell with me safely until his new home is found.


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> I am so glad I was able to help Snowbell, we are having so many purring cuddles, Snowbell is amazing.


awww that's lovely, so glad I posted this thread such an amazing outcome for snowbell thanks to you amazing ladies ,you truly are wonderful , 
I know I keep saying it but you just are amazing, thankyou


----------



## catcoonz

Not convinced we are dealing with Hyperthyroid, reason being is snowbell is eating lots but now drinking normal amounts, hasn't been vomiting and stools/urine is perfect.

I did notice yesterday snowbell was finding it hard to swallow, so I have been giving toplife kitten milk, mixed with nutridrops and a teaspoon manuka honey.
This evening the sore throat appears to have gone, and still cant feel any lumps.

I have this very strange, strong feeling give snowbell a week and you will hopefully see a big improvement.


----------



## huckybuck

I do hope you're right CC that would be really good news.

Just for info though, Cinders was never really sick (unless she had simply gorged herself) or had diarrhoea. She drank normally. Literally the only symptoms were the ravenous appetite and the dramatic weight loss.

Is he going to have some bloods run at vets when he foes for a check up?


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just caught up with this again, well done to you all, the power of PF never ceases to amaze me 

Fingers crossed for good news at the vets Monday xx


----------



## catcoonz

Yes HB, as I have never had any experience with Hyperthyroid before, I think it is best for Snowbell to have a complete health check including bloods tomorrow, just to ensure we know what we are dealing with.

The vets do in house bloods, not sure if this means we get results the same day, or if I need to wait days for them.


----------



## moggie14

My vet does in house bloods, if they are standard blood tests the results should be available within a couple of hours 
I have a feeling you are right CC - there may well be nothing seriously wrong with Snowbell that a bit of TLC won't cure xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, blood testing for everything but I think its T3/T4 which show up thyroid although I could be mistaken.


----------



## Mum to Missy

He's gorgeous, so pleased he's now safe with you 

Good luck with the blood test tomorrow


----------



## catcoonz

After spending much time today with Snowbell, I can confirm he is an odd eyed white, which means he is deaf on his left side (blue eye) but has hearing on his right side (amber eye).

I was giving Snowbell a cuddle when in zoomed my mc girl, now the size of her zooming at top speed around the house is enough to scare any poor cat, Snowbell, growled first but then just sat on my lap happily watching her racing around like a nutty cat.


----------



## wyntersmum

I'd read somewhere that a white cat with odd eyes were normally deaf on the side with a blue eye. Things never added up with snowbell and what went on. I have a good feeling there's nothing going to be wrong with him xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Full of fleas/worms and very hard thick ear wax, poor boy.

Feeling more relaxed about vets tomorrow now, I was worried they wouldn't let me bring him home but now I cant see any reason why he cant be a healthy boy.

Bloods pending though, but I feel better this evening.

Will do more photo's shortly, he is just eating again.


----------



## Charity

Poor lad, he's certainly in need of love and attention. Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## Little Zooey

catcoonz said:


> Thank you, blood testing for everything but I think its T3/T4 which show up thyroid although I could be mistaken.


It's T4 and our vets do it in house now. You should know by tomorrow


----------



## moggie14

All positive so far, bless him - onwards and upwards xx


----------



## cuddlycats

hope everything is ok at the vets tomorrow , sounds promising that he just watched your other cat zooming round, and wasn't to upset


----------



## catcoonz

Snowbell now, loves sitting on the chair.


----------



## flev

Good boy Snowbell, you keep CC off her chair so she continues waiting on you properly  

Is he still eating and drinking loads? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrow's vets visit goes well, and that the vet is able to easily help him with anything that might not be right medically.


----------



## catcoonz

He ate loads this morning but since then has eaten a normal amount, drinking normal but still every now and again has a sore throat.

Any medical issues if we hit any tomorrow, I am determined this beautiful boy will have a wonderful Xmas with me, I hope he has many years left but whatever happens he will definitely be coming back home with me tomorrow, I wont give up on him.

When I get the blood results I will post the print out on here so everybody can advise me.


----------



## Paddypaws

My Millie has odd eyes, one blue and one green but she is definitely ( and DEFIANTLY ) deaf in _both_ ears
Maybe he had been 'surprised' by another cat in the previous home and had hissed or swiped through fear, rather than necessarily hating all other cats.


----------



## catcoonz

PP, thank you, this is interesting being deaf in both ears.

I guess it could have been anything, from vibrations to a shadow which alerted Snowbell I was there and not my voice.

Today, we have everything checked at the vets, including hearing, so we will know exactly what is going on health wise.

It is awkward as I need to see a particular vet, otherwise I run the risk of not bring him home as we have some locum vets on.

We do have 2 offers of a home for Snowbell, both homes depends on his needs, I just hope the one home is not offended but what matters most is Snowbell gets the right home for him.

Of course, if it comes back as thyroid then I don't know if the offer of homes will stand.

Lets wait and see what happens today, if he ends up staying then he does.

Snowbell even if it is bad news will be coming back home, even if I need to move xmas early for him, I am determined he will have a xmas.

Will update later. My head and heart is not thinking straight at the moment.


----------



## catcoonz

To see the vet I want, we have an appointment at 4.30pm today, bloods booked in, will get results in house, so should know at 7pm.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good luck today Snowbell, we have all fingers and paws crossed for you today xx


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Snowbell now, loves sitting on the chair.


Gorgeous...how could any owner just make an appointment to have him put down? The whole story was odd...do we know what happened to the other two?
Fingers crossed CC that the vet thinks he's OK.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so happy to read you might have a home for him already. And if it is thyroid it shouldn't be too difficult to manage once dosage is sorted out. It might even be reversible (as Cinders was) so don't worry. Good luck later, will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> To see the vet I want, we have an appointment at 4.30pm today, bloods booked in, will get results in house, so should know at 7pm.


Will look in later to see how it all went today! Snowbell is a gorgeous boy so Firstly I hope his Vet's visit is positve news and secondly he finds a lovely home! at least we know he is safe, loved and cared for. Well done CC!
XXX


----------



## cuddlycats

fingers crossed everything is going well at the vets , good luck gorgeous boy


----------



## Mum to Missy

CC has just text me from the vets and asked me to update everyone on Snowbell. CC will be on later to update with details.

It's not good news I'm afraid he needs a double thyroid operation urgently, if he doesn't have it he has about 3 months left, this is an expensive operation, as you can imagine CC is heartbroken


----------



## Ang2

OMG do we have any idea of cost?


----------



## Ang2

Cost of thyroid surgery in cats will vary widely but expect to pay anywhere between £250 and 700 (average £450). Whilst this is a large amount to pay upfront, it may be cheaper (and easier) in the long run when you compare the cost of medication for your cat for several years. Many hyperthyroid cats go on to live their full life span once their condition is under control.

Hyperthyroidism in cats | Cut Vet's Bills


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you M2M for updating for me.

Ok, well there was no point in bloods being taken, vet could clearly feel he needs both thyroids out urgently.

I had the option to let him go today, cost for operation is £1,800 and a good chance of recovery.

As you can imagine, tears flowed, utter heartbreak, I explained to my vet I could have just let him be pts last week then instead of making the poor boy travel 200 miles to keep him safe.

Walked out the vets, sat in the car, couldn't drive when the vet came out and said, this requires 2 operations 2-3 weeks apart, apart from thyroid he is strong and healthy and could live many more years.

I explained the cost is just not possible and im taking Snowy home to have a xmas, said I have £200 donation from many kind people who have helped save his life, I cant let him go now.

Vet, very kindly has agreed to remove one thyroid Friday free of charge, but did explain I need to find £900 to remove the second thyroid in 2/3 weeks time.

I asked for a payment option, which has been agreed.

Snowbell is booked for his 1st operation this Friday, I hope he is strong enough to get through this.

I cant give up, and I wont give up, I am determined this beautiful boy will have a happy longer life.

Sadly he is completely deaf aswell but once both thyroids have been removed, this cant be done in one operation, he will be back to being healthy and make somebody a lovely pet.


----------



## moggie14

Oh no, this news is very sad. I can't remember how old he is - was it 9? If so he has plenty of happy years left if the surgery is that effective.
Not the best time of year but I'd like to help even just a little bit


----------



## moggie14

Cross posted. Will you be able to find the funds hun? xx


----------



## catcoonz

Age guess 6 years old, just waiting for the vet to phone me now, then can update, sorting payment plan out each month. xx


----------



## wyntersmum

catcoonz said:


> Age guess 6 years old, just waiting for the vet to phone me now, then can update, sorting payment plan out each month. xx


I can put a little towards it xxxxx


----------



## Ang2

wyntersmum said:


> I can put a little towards it xxxxx


Me too hun x


----------



## catcoonz

Vet just phoned, operation is £900 per thyroid removal, Vet is kindly doing 1st operation Friday free for Snowbell, this then leaves £900 for his 2nd operation in 3 weeks time.

Vet is happy to allow direct payments if anybody wished to help, otherwise it can be done through me.

I have the option of a payment plan if needed.

I already have £200 donated for Snowbell, registered at the vets under "Snowy".


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, very important, this is not a begging thread, please don't close this thread.

I will post photo's Friday evening once home after his operation.


----------



## Poppycat

£900 per op seems extremely expensive.

My friend had her cat done 9 months ago and it was half that price. This was in South West London, so fees should be comparable.

Have you checked costs at other vets ?


----------



## catcoonz

I can get the vet to print costs out for me, it does seem expensive and I am getting one operation free.

I worry that if I go through another vet they will then want to keep Snowbell in overnight for care, then this would escalate the price.
I can do this at home. xx

Happy to give anybody the vet phone number if needed to confirm costs.


----------



## Poppycat

I'm really not doubting you .... it's the discrepancy in what the vet is quoting compared to what others seem to.

Also, does he not need medication 1st to bring down the levels and stabilise him a bit first to reduce the risk of complications ?


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, I know you are not doubting me.

This is all new to me as I have never been through this before, the impression the vet gave was remove both thyroids then Snowbell would not need any medications and would lead a healthy life.

I don't know much about thyroid problems to be honest, I am only going by what the vet said, if I need to ask the vet more questions, I can, but would need some advise on what to ask.

Vet only said urgent and booked Snowbell in for Friday 1st operation, then 2nd operation 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Paddypaws

£1800 does sound very expensive....radio active iodine would be cheaper by far with no need for surgery.
I have also never heard of a vet pushing for such immediate surgery without first stabilising the thyroid for several weeks with medication.


----------



## catcoonz

I have emailed the new home Snowbell will be going to, she has experience of a rescue cat having thyroids removed and it worked.

New owner is happy to provide any after medications needed and is an experienced home.

I was beginning to doubt myself but we go for the operations and hope Snowbell comes out of them healthy.


----------



## Samara

I'd like to make a contribution towards the cost. Please let me know how to.


----------



## Poppycat

I agree with Paddy Paws. Radioactive Iodine would only be marginally more and appears to be a much better treatment, from the limited reading I've done so far.

I think more information is needed and a second / third opinion re best management. 

It all seems extremely rushed at the moment. I'm concerned about intra-operative and post operative complications (as well as the seemingly inflated cost).


----------



## Little Zooey

Catcoonz - can you ask for a second opinion from Shosh please? I've never opted for surgery, but I do believe they almost always want to stabilise with meds first. That should take about a month if all is well. I'm also prepared to "help" with a fair bit of the second surgery. Actually, I'm in the process of setting up a Fundrazr account for one of the rescues in Romania. It seems to be a good way to go about these things. Do we need to chat about this elsewhere? Feel free to PM me


----------



## catcoonz

If you all feel a 2nd opinion is needed, I will get one done.


----------



## Poppycat

This thread has some comparative costs, including some from Sosh's surgery

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-and-nutrition/366133-thyroidectomy.html?highlight=hyperthyroid

It would be worth putting a thread in Health & Behaviour asking about general management & advice.

As I said at this moment in time I'm very concerned that surgery is going ahead without bloods and a full workup having been done. Really going in unknown re any other underlying issues.


----------



## Soozi

I'm in on a donation Hun! Will send directly to you via PayPal. Poor little snowbell deserves a good life. I'm sure we can get the funds together for him. Don't despair CC we're here to help this gorgeous boy. xxx


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> If you all feel a 2nd opinion is needed, I will get one done.


Have you got time to wait though? Snowbells case sounds urgent.


----------



## catcoonz

The vet said it was urgent but after reading through on the internet an operation does appear to be a huge risk with no blood work being done.

Specialist vets are out for me, I just cant travel.

Options are tablets, which most people seem to agree on being given first, then if they don't work an operation.

Thank you everybody for your comments, a second opinion is needed.

If we go with medication and it fails, we still have the option of surgery as a last resort.

I don't know the best way forward tonight, I don't want to risk Snowbell.


----------



## huckybuck

Hi CC,
Sorry to hear this and can only go on what happened with my previous cat Cinders (diagnosed aged around 8) It was a long time ago though. I'm not sure if her case was as severe as Snowbell, but she definitely had to be stable on the meds before they would consider operating. I have no idea why, and this is just what happened. It took about 3 months after jiggling with the dosage before they were happy to do the op.

Maybe it was something to do with whether one or both needed removing. Perhaps Snowbell's is so severe they know he needs at least one taking away whether stable or not. She only had one in the end and then was medication free for the rest of her life. I'm thinking out loud here but I'm wondering if the vet has found both lumps huge and wants to take one out first and see how he fares before removing both in case he doesn't need to. 

I can't comment on the cost as her op was, I think, in 1996 and I can't honestly remember. I was able to afford it back then, even though I wasn't earning very much at all. I could phone my vet tomorrow and ask what he would charge if that would help? I'm in the South east.

The op does sound expensive, but if done and worked, there should be no further on going costs associated with it. Cinders went on to live til she was 16. I think I was given the option of radioactive iodine back then but wasn't very hopeful of the success of the treatment so although the op came with risks felt it was a better option longterm.

I am happy to help too CC and will PP or direct to vets whichever you wish.

If he has a safe home waiting for him who can cope with the deafness I think we should give him a chance of a happy life.


Just thought I'd add; I think the reason we went for the op in the end was that the cost of the meds were quite high and she would have to be on them for the rest of her life. Cinders wasn't a good pill taker and struggled every time. I didn't want to put her through that.


----------



## chillminx

Perhaps I have misunderstood Snowbell's situation, but I thought the reason for the rush to operate was probably because CC's vet has found Snowy has cancerous tumours on the thyroid. I assume the vet has done a biopsy to diagnose this for definite.

If the "lumps" on the thyroid are benign, then I also don't see the rush to operate. 

CC do you have a reading of the T4 from Snowy's blood test? Even if it is very high indeed it can begin to be brought down by starting him on antithyroid drugs immediately.

I am more in favour of radioactive iodine (RI) therapy as a treatment for overactive thyroid than surgery, as firstly RI can target the area more accurately, and secondly there is not the risk of damage to the parathyroid glands (which can sometimes happen in surgery.) Also, there is the risk with surgery that the thyroid tissue will regrow meaning that a couple of years down the line the same surgery may need doing again. 

However, if the thyroid is cancerous then RI therapy can can be very expensive indeed (say £3,000 to £4,000) as it involves the cat being an inpatient for about 6 weeks of treatment instead of the much shorter period of time required as an inpatient for a (benign) overactive thyroid. 

For a youngish adult cat like Snowy I would definitely go for either the RI or the surgery, as controlling the disease with drugs is not always satisfactory as the drugs may having unpleasant side effects, which in some cases can be intolerable for the cat. 

RI therapy is given at specialist centres in the UK. There are not a lot of them and there is usually a waiting list. A referral is necessary from a vet.


----------



## Ang2

The problem with RI therapy, is that this is done at specialist centres. CC's vet is willing to set up a payment plan for surgery, whereas she is not likely to be offered this for RI. I know CC just doesn't have this kind of money. Her rescue missions are funded from her own pocket, and she just doesn't have the funds up front.


----------



## catcoonz

No mention of cancer and no tests done.

Here are my own thoughts only, if anybody can help me come to a decision before Thursday, it would be very helpful, I only want the best for this cat.

Facts we know:

a), The owners vet did not do tests, said either Thyroid or Cancer, result pts.

b) We know this problem has been going on for at least 5 weeks, this is when the vet first picked the problem up when vaccinating.

c) Some weeks ago, he could eat biscuits, now he can only eat soft food.

d) He had many fleas/worms, is underweight.

Now my thoughts/questions:

1) Only thyroid has been mentioned to me after feeling the throat.

2) Y/D food does work in early stages, we are now past early stages as the food would take months to work.

3) Tablets, would be an options, but downside of this is, it may cause liver damage, sickness, would take around 4 weeks to see if it worked, medication is needed for life. Now I am happy to give this ago, but the cat is already showing more signs of gagging, I am worried that although fit for surgery now, if we left this for 4 weeks, would the cat still be fit for surgery at a later date, or do we run the risk of surgery if the cat deteriorates further.

4) Surgery, it eliminates the thyroid problem for now, maybe for life, it is more cost effective, no medication should be needed.

5) RT, now this is not an option for me, I cant travel to specialist vets.

so answers I need are:

As the tumours are big, he can only eat soft food, how would he cope with medication, what happens if after 4 weeks he deteriorates then surgery is more risky, at the moment he is healthy and could survive the GA, in 4 weeks time, we maybe looking at a different story.

If we just look at costs alone, then yes surgery is the better option here.

I only have one question needed to be answered, if we try medication first and snowy deteriorates, what are the chances of getting through surgery.

It is all good and well, sat thinking and I wish we had more time, fact is the gagging is worse, even since Saturday I am seeing a difference and more frequent gagging, the food gets softer, in 4 weeks there is a chance snowy may not be able to eat, then I fear I have run out of time.

Any thoughts please share, this decision is not something to be taken lightly.

I will get bloods done today if this helps, reason bloods wasn't done was the decision of surgery was already arranged.

Just wanting to add, snowy's new owner doesn't mind which option we go for, she is happy to continue any treatment needed with her own vet, if we try medication and thyroids need to be removed later, she is happy to have this done.

I wish we had more time to come to a decision, but the gagging and struggling with food is going to get worse.


----------



## moggie14

I have no experience of this, but reading in detail your post CC, I personally think, guided by your vet - that surgery should be done now.
If your vet thinks he is well and will cope with it I see no need to wait, and as you rightly say he could quickly go downhill.
You will make the right decision and we will all support you xx


----------



## Poppycat

I'm not sure any vet should or would undergo surgery without knowing the patients full medical status and a firm and accurate diagnosis. 


Re the eventual treatment / cost: I still think that the quoted costs are way way more expensive than at other vets, so despite payment plans etc you will be potentially paying far more than needs be.


----------



## rox666

Try asking your vet why he/she is so sure that surgery should be done straightaway without any blood tests or trying tablets first. Also, why didn't they suggest the RI? I assume they have reasons why they are so keen to get on and do it and hopefully those reasons will probably echo some of your thoughts. Not sure on the relationship you have with your vet but if it were me and you know that the op is normally cheaper then I would be questioning the costs as well.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Costs aside, from what you've said CC I feel he should have the surgery while he's still strong enough to survive the GA, how's his breathing, if his throat is restricted is he having problems breathing as well.

Poor baby, if you've seen a deterioration in him over the weekend then I don't think he has time for other medication or treatments to take affect.

You said he was riddled with fleas when you got him, could he be anemic, not sure this would affect his throat though.


----------



## Soozi

If the Vet is willing to operate with Snowbell's condition as it is then I think you should go ahead as soon as possible CC. I am sending a donation today to your PP. Hugs to you and soothing strokes to Snowbell.
XXX


----------



## catcoonz

Please can people hold off on donations to help Snowbell for now, thank you for all your kindness.

Vet has agreed to re-check him at 4.30pm today, we are having bloods so will have the result at 7pm, if there is a slight chance medication may work, and this does depend on Snowbells check today, we will look at surgery as a last resort.

I don't know which way we are going yet, at some point in time they thyroids will need to be either removed or the other option arranged, I cant go to specialist vets, so we have 2 options.

Will post up blood results when I have them.

Thank you to everybody who has helped, donations will either be on medication or surgery. Happy to refund anybody who wishes, please pm me.


----------



## Little Zooey

You didn't mention the gagging before and that worries me and makes me think it is more urgent. We have had three or four cats with thyroid problems. They all went on pills and the tests showed them to be working well - the numbers had come down. Now we had one long haired ginger girl - I forget how long she was on tablets, but she started gagging. In fact, within a few days even the smell of food made her have the most awful episodes. We think the smell was making her salivate, but there was nowhere for the saliva to go, but into her lungs. I trust my vet, but he said surgery wasn't an option. I was too upset to ask if it was no longer a benign tumour and had spread. We had to have her PTS within a few days.

Now I'm not saying Snowbell has the same problem, or will go down the same route, but perhaps you should ask your vet today what are the risks of surgery without the thyroid being brought under control first. Also, if there is anything he can do to offset this. I think there is an increased risk from the anaesthetic, but how much and how I don't know.

Sorry - I have to post and run now. Spayed kitty to collect from our vet now. I wish you luck later...


----------



## chillminx

CC, I have just spoken on the phone to my vet and asked what she would charge for a full thyroidectomy, including anaesthetic, pre-op checks and post op checks, the whole package in other words and her quote is around £170 to £200!!

I told her a friend of mine has just been quoted £900 for the op and her response was "*WOW!!!*:

I am located about 1.5 hours away from you, and I appreciate you don't drive, but if we could get Snowy to my vet I am certain they would do a good job. I have been using them for the past 10 years or so and never had a problem. Also they are very kind caring people, which I like.

I'd be willing to pay the whole vet's bill for Snowy myself if my vet does the op.

If you don't think this is a good plan, then it would definitely be worth shopping around for a better quote at other vets in your area. There must be some good ones. It may mean looking outside your immediate area in adjacent areas or going into the city centre. You could always travel by taxi if necessary and I am sure some of us would happily chip in with the cost of a taxi.

I am sorry I can't see how your vet can possibly justify such a price as he has quoted you.


----------



## catcoonz

CM, thank you so much, do I need to have bloods done today still with this vet. xxx


----------



## Ang2

Chillminx, this is a fantastic offer. Can anyone offer transport?


----------



## Poppycat

Thank you Chillminx for substantiating what I've felt all along and for the offer.

CC I would have paid to, but not that price and not with a vet who has taken such an extremely unorthodox approach. 

I am happy to transport Snowbell to wherever he needs to go. Am in Reading for the next two days but could pick him up in the evening, which will be better traffic wise anyway.

I would suggest having full bloods etc at the vet where he is operated on. See no point in doing at it yours and will be a further waste of funds.


----------



## catcoonz

CM, Myself and Snowy would love to accept your very kind offer.
I have now cancelled all veterinary appointments with my vet. xx

Now we need something arranged urgently, CM can I have a postcode please, and if anybody can help with transport I would very much appreciate any help.

Thank you so much to everybody.


----------



## catcoonz

Poppycat, Thank you so much.

I do understand people was only trying to make me see sense, I am sorry, I just worried so much when the vet said urgent.

I would like to take you both up on your kind offers please. xx


----------



## Little Zooey

Oh my goodness! I go out for a couple of hours to collect little Foxy from the vet and everything has turned around. I have certainly changed my view on things having heard about the gagging and who knows - it may not even be possible to get pills down him now. Thank you so much for your kind offer CM. I hope transport can be arranged as a matter of urgency :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz

Snowbell definitely has a new home 1st or 2nd week January.

I can relax now knowing Snowbell will be in safe hands.


----------



## cuddlycats

that's a lovely offer cm , hope something can be done asap for snowbell


----------



## Poppycat

CC you have my mobile already - call me whenever to arrange pick up. 

I can do tomorrow evening or Thurs.


----------



## flev

So glad people are able to keep pulling together like this for Snowbell. He's going to be a very well-travelled cat!


----------



## chillminx

CC, my vet says she can do Snowy's op on Friday morning. She would need him to be there by 8.30 am/9 am. She will also need a recent history from your vet.
(I have explained to her Snowy is a Rescue cat, is deaf and aged about 6 ish, other than that we do not have his history.)

Even if your vet has only seen Snowy once my vet requires him to fax over full details of any medical observations re: a diagnosis of overactive thyroid, including results of all recent blood tests. My vet will do blood tests on the morning, but need at least to know T4 results at this stage, plus any drugs the cat has been on. 

Poppycat, it is very kind of you to offer to transport Snowy. It may be possible for the vet to admit him Thursday evening, so he stays in overnight beforehand, if Friday morning is impossible for you (I appreciate it would mean a very early start on Fri if you were to bring him then, plus rush hour traffic which can be bad round here. ) I will PM you (and CC) with details of the name and address of the vet.


----------



## catcoonz

I can take Snowy to another vet near me on Thursday for T4, they do in house.

I will pop in to my vet to get any record they have, would prefer not to upset them by asking them to fax it to another vet, they may get annoyed and I use this vet for my own cats.

Thursday evening is fine, unless it is easier to do tomorrow evening, how will he get back home on Friday.


----------



## catcoonz

Another vet practise is doing full bloods including T4 Thursday at 2pm.

I will have a print out of vet check from this vet aswell.

Now she did express great concern that if kidney functions come back and there was anything wrong surgery is a high risk.

This vet also said she was concerned about Snowbell going home the day of surgery due to calcium levels dropping, it is better if he stayed at the vets for the weekend, if calcium level dropped too much this is urgent.

This vet has priced double thyroid removal at £350, with a weekend stays price £700.

Now the vet would be happy to accept credit card donations.

Price for full bloods costs £124.20


----------



## chillminx

Friday morning is the first appointment they have available. Unless you leave it until next week? 

Normally I could pick him up Friday evening and drive him to you, but cannot do this Friday, and am away on Saturday. Really sorry. 

If you get details from your vet can you scan them into your computer and email them to my vet? I will get their email address. They seem keen to have something from your vet before they take Snowy on as a patient.


----------



## catcoonz

This vet is happy to fax all information on.

It is the calcium levels I am worried about now, if Snowy needed urgent vets over the weekend, I cant get him there.


----------



## chillminx

Yes, I take your point CC. I agree about the need to check kidney function before the op. My vet would do that anyway. But of course if levels are found to be high (as can be the case where there is overactive thyroid) then it is questionable as to whether the op can go ahead. Also, you are right when the thyroid is removed surgically it can bring about changes in the body and these should be closely monitored by a vet. 

Then if there is a need for him to stay in over the weekend, it would mean him being moved from my vet (who has no night cover) to the OOH vet who takes over from 7 pm and at weekends. More upheaval for Snowy and also the OOH vets is "Vets Now" whose inpatient charges are extortionate, so I doubt I could afford their fees. Though I could ask them. 

I am thinking now maybe it is not very practical to have the op done at my vet's after all. What do you think hun? 

I like the sound of the new vet you have seen. Has she/he said they would give you a payment plan? But the £700 + the £124 for bloods is getting on towards the £900 your own vet quoted! Was your own vet planning to keep Snowy as an inpatient for several days too? I think that's where the high cost is. I did not realise that. 

But I'd put what I already offered towards the bill if you want to go with the new vet you saw, and I'm sure others would help a bit too.


----------



## catcoonz

CM, thank you so much, the Oxford vet spend ages on the phone explaining everything to me, she didn't mind answering my stupid questions and answered in plain terms to me which I now understand.

I explained to this vet what the other vet was going to do, she was amazed such a high risk was going to be taken and told me not to go ahead.

Thank you so much for your kind offer, this is an amazing offer which I didn't expect.

Sadly the vet cant do a payment plan and yes it will be expensive but this price is for double thyroid removal, 3 nights stay at the vet, she actually lives there so Snowbell will be monitored 24/7 for the 3 days, this also includes another full blood test prior to being dismissed.

The bloods Thursday which is a full blood panel, checking everything including T4 is £124.20, £30 of this is consultation.

The double operation is £350, it is the overcare needed which sadly boosts price to £700, so yes all in total £824.20.

Medication to stabilise is also extra cost but this vet said it was complex and not as easy to just remove and send home, which is what my vet was going o do.

My vet was just removing thyroids then sending home an hour after surgery, this vet disagrees and said not only was the price expensive, although that practise is expensive, you do need the whole package done correctly if snowbell is to make a full recovery.

Again, thankyou for a very kind offer, I think we would all agree snowbell is beter recovering at the vets rather than here with me, with other cats aswell, infection could occur then everything would be wasted.
This vet will ensure he is eating properly before sending home.


----------



## Soozi

I am still happy to send my donation* just tell me where and when!* Thanks to CM for trying to get Snowbell sorted out too but I think the costs are going to be similar wherever he goes just so long as he gets treatedand the aftercare without too much delay. Huge Thanks to anyone who can help with the costs for Snowbell. CM that is very generous of you you're a star hun!
XXX


----------



## cats galore

i'm so glad i have my vet - overnight care is around £45 per night plus any treatment needed


----------



## Little Zooey

I just typed a whole lot of stuff which has been overtaken by your post CC. We've had ferrets with adrenal glands removed and the risk of sudden imbalance and collapse/death means they MUST stay at the vet for four days after surgery. I think your new vet sounds good. She isn't going to take risks just to cut the cost for a stray cat. My offer towards the vet bill still stands and with a bit of luck I should be able to manage it this month. Do you know how much you have on offer so far?


----------



## Poppycat

OK, so I think we're reaching a consensus that he should go with the new Oxford vet and start with bloods.

Can I make a suggestion that he is not rushed into anything big e.g. surgery thereafter, but instead take a considered approach and look at all our options, There are some very helpful and experienced posters on the Yahoo feline groups.

Re costs, I've just seen your post Chillminx re putting what you originally offered towards the new vet. I will match that and pay for bloods too. Other posters who had expressed an interest can hopefully make up the rest.


If surgery is undertaken and it needs overnight stay, then if it's scheduled during the week, the costs should be less as usually fewer nights will be required.


----------



## chillminx

Bless you Poppycat, you are an angel!:thumbup1: What you say is very wise, and I am in full agreement.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you for all the kind offers of donations.

I am going to take Snowbell to the new vet in Oxford for full bloods 2pm Thursday, we get the results then.

I will ensure I post the vet printout of bloods so we can all view them, then take suggestions from the vet to post here so we can come to the proper care needed.

Until bloods have been taken and we have the results, I wouldn't be fair to take any donations at this point for Snowbell, so once a final decision has been made, I will post on the thread, then accept help from all you lovely people. 

Will say, with all the kind offers, if we did go ahead with a double thyroid removal, the costs will be covered.

I think it would only be fair if payments was made directly to the vet, the vet is happy to speak to anybody wishing to know about Snowbell.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

What a rollercoaster this thread has been since I last checked in last night! 

The speed of all this is scaring me. We don't even have a diagnosis of hyperthyroidism yet... six year old cat, normal heart rate... not typical of hyperthyroidism. Could this neck mass actually be something other than a thyroid gland? I know it's not a nice thought, but we need to bear it in mind.

One step at a time. Let's get the bloods and get Snowy assessed again, THEN think about the ins and outs of surgery. I would always rather get a cat stabilised on medication first - surgery on an uncontrolled hyperthyroid cat carries additional risks that surgery on a controlled hyperthyroid cat does not.

Just my two cents. By no means the correct answer to the quandary.


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I am still happy to send my donation* just tell me where and when!*


Me too CC.



Poppycat said:


> Re costs, I've just seen your post Chillminx re putting what you originally offered towards the new vet. I will match that and pay for bloods too.


What wonderful people there are in this Pet Forum world. I am stunned by the generosity of Chillminx, Poppycat, Little Zooey and Soozi and an apology if I have missed anyone else off the list. (Samara and Shosh bless you both). Oh, as well as Ang2 and Flev for all they have done too. One truly humbled incredibly proud PF member sat here crying my eyes out!!!


----------



## Ang2

Me too Huckybuck! Its been akin to the 'Who Shot JR' cliff hanger! So much conflicting advice, but we are getting there in the end. Once bloods are done and results in, a final decision can be made, and funds sorted. Bless little Snowy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you HB, please don't cry, Snowy is now in better hands.

Going now to give him a big cuddle.

Normally I am a straight headed person, yesterday my head was all over the place, Thank You to everybody for messages and Shosh for putting up with all my questions last night, sorry if you have a headache.


----------



## Samara

Oh my! It does sound like the Oxford vet is the way to go and I'll be sending healing vibes to Snowy all the time.

CC my offer still stands too and I'm just amazed at how so many people are being so generous to help this gorgeous puss.

I'll be keeping fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## chillminx

Lovely post Huckybuck. We are a community, and it's great when we all pull together to help one another out when there is a needy cat.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

catcoonz said:


> Thank you HB, please don't cry, Snowy is now in better hands.
> 
> Going now to give him a big cuddle.
> 
> Normally I am a straight headed person, yesterday my head was all over the place, Thank You to everybody for messages and Shosh for putting up with all my questions last night, sorry if you have a headache.


Nah, no headache - we all want what's best for Snowy. Hopefully the next visit will help us get to the bottom of it.

Once we know what's what I'll send a donation over as well.


----------



## cuddlycats

I do think its better to get the bloods done first I know our dog had a lump in her neck it turned out to be cancer lymphoma and she had chemo for 2 years before she sadly passed 6 years ago ,
we luckily had her with pet plan and they ended up paying out 11 thousand of the costs we paid the rest , that's why my cats are with them now as they didn't quibble over the payments at all , I understand of course that snowbell cant be insured with an exsisting illness, 
I know I have sent a donation cc but will try to send a little more in a few weeks ,


----------



## wyntersmum

It is truly amazing to see how we all pull together to try to save just one life. It's Def what the Christmas spirit is all about. Once we know the cost and what has been raised so far let us all know what there is left to pay I'm sure we can all get our copper tin empty for you and thishandsome boy to give him a very very merry Christmas xxxxx. My love to everyone on here that is helping in one way or another. Just the consern of perople is just fantastic xxxxx


----------



## Poppycat

And my last post as a community is to urge everybody who has offered to donate to do so *as soon as they can and not wait for results*, so that a fund is built up, as payment to the vet will need to be done immediately.

If there is a surplus (which is unlikely), then I hope everybody will be amenable to putting that towards the other cats. I know Catcoonz already has a huge outstanding vet bill incurred in treating some of the other waifs and strays who've been with her, plus there are big food costs etc etc

If anybody doesn't want to their donation to go anywhere else other than on Snowy, then pls let CC know by PM.


----------



## catcoonz

Wyntersmum, my pm wont send to you for some reason xx


----------



## wyntersmum

catcoonz said:


> Wyntersmum, my pm wont send to you for some reason xx


Sorry not Tec minded think I've sorted it out now. Gosh I'm a numpty xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Still doesn't work hun. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Wanted to update that the home where Snowbell came from, there was 2 other adverts for a mum and her offspring, delighted to inform everybody that they have both found a new home together.


----------



## wyntersmum

I've fixed my messages so if you can let me know how to send a gift xx


----------



## Misi

Oh my giddy giddy god! I lost track of this thread a few days ago and I can't believe what's happened in the interim! I'm so glad I've caught up but what a rollercoaster .

I hope the bloodwork leads to a straightforward conclusion and treatment plan. Snowy is just gorgeous :001_wub:

As for you guys all rallying to help him out, you could teach Bob Geldof a thing or two


----------



## lorilu

This is my concern if an operation is rushed into without first stabilizing with meds for a few weeks. Hyperthyroid disease often masks kidney disease.

In a case like that, once the the thyroid is under control, the kidney failure becomes apparent. In that case, removing the thyroid would be a very wrong thing to do.

Secondly, because Snowy is in such poor condition, that is another reason to wait. he's thin, carrying a load of parasites, recovering from fleas.

One final thought (having just read the whole thread) is what chillminx said below, I was thinking cancer was the cause of the rush, also.

If it's not, my above comments are things you may want to discuss with the vet tomorrow.

(I also agree with chillminx about the I-131 rather than surgery, wherever possible)



chillminx said:


> Perhaps I have misunderstood Snowbell's situation, but I thought the reason for the rush to operate was probably because CC's vet has found Snowy has cancerous tumours on the thyroid. I assume the vet has done a biopsy to diagnose this for definite.
> 
> If the "lumps" on the thyroid are benign, then I also don't see the rush to operate.
> 
> CC do you have a reading of the T4 from Snowy's blood test? Even if it is very high indeed it can begin to be brought down by starting him on antithyroid drugs immediately.
> 
> I am more in favour of radioactive iodine (RI) therapy as a treatment for overactive thyroid than surgery, as firstly RI can target the area more accurately, and secondly there is not the risk of damage to the parathyroid glands (which can sometimes happen in surgery.) Also, there is the risk with surgery that the thyroid tissue will regrow meaning that a couple of years down the line the same surgery may need doing again.
> 
> However, if the thyroid is cancerous then RI therapy can can be very expensive indeed (say £3,000 to £4,000) as it involves the cat being an inpatient for about 6 weeks of treatment instead of the much shorter period of time required as an inpatient for a (benign) overactive thyroid.
> 
> For a youngish adult cat like Snowy I would definitely go for either the RI or the surgery, as controlling the disease with drugs is not always satisfactory as the drugs may having unpleasant side effects, which in some cases can be intolerable for the cat.
> 
> RI therapy is given at specialist centres in the UK. There are not a lot of them and there is usually a waiting list. A referral is necessary from a vet.





catcoonz said:


> Another vet practise is doing full bloods including T4 Thursday at 2pm.
> 
> I will have a print out of vet check from this vet aswell.
> 
> Now she did express great concern that if kidney functions come back and there was anything wrong surgery is a high risk.
> 
> This vet also said she was concerned about Snowbell going home the day of surgery due to calcium levels dropping, it is better if he stayed at the vets for the weekend, if calcium level dropped too much this is urgent.
> 
> This vet has priced double thyroid removal at £350, with a weekend stays price £700.
> 
> Now the vet would be happy to accept credit card donations.
> 
> Price for full bloods costs £124.20


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry these photographs are not very good, I just wanted to share Snowbell meeting my Maine Coon kitten for the first time.


----------



## flev

That's looking very positive at present. How's Snowbell doing today?


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is ok today, normal eating and drinking.

Cant wait to get results now and see what we can do to help him.


----------



## lorilu

One more thing regarding blood results and cancer. Sometimes elevated calcium, with enlarged thyroid, can be an indication of cancer. Not always, but I wanted to mention it since you are collecting questions to discuss with the vet tomorrow.

I only bring it up it because I saw a mention of calcium levels in the thread, and I meant to go back to it, but, well the thread is 28 pages long, I don't remember who said what where, and I can't take the time to go through it again! 

Looking at the pcitures, you can tell he is in better condition already, after only a week of good food and being deflead and de wormed, but he seems to have a round belly. Is that from the worm load?


----------



## catcoonz

Calcium levels the vet mentioned to me which is an issue after thyroid removal, this is why, if the operation can go ahead he would need to be kept at the vets for 3 nights.

He had pale gums due to many fleas and had so many worms I have never seen a cat like this before.

He has lost some weight since being with me, but it could be due to worming.

Since being wormed he has been eating a normal amount, when he first arrived he was eating so much I couldn't get his food in the bowl quick enough.

I hope it is not cancer, but it is something to discuss with the vet tomorrow.

If it is something we cant treat, I will ensure Snowy is comfortable to have a xmas with me.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Sorry these photographs are not very good, I just wanted to share Snowbell meeting my Maine Coon kitten for the first time.


KITTEN? That's a KITTEN???!!!

He's HUGE!


----------



## catcoonz

Female kitten hun, the males are bigger than that.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Female kitten hun, the males are bigger than that.


Must . . . sit . . . down . . . . Feel . . . faint . . .

She's FABULOUS!

EDIT: Is this the kitten Aston met and panicked?


----------



## catcoonz

Unfortunately, this was the kitten. It wasn't a direct here I am sort of meeting, more of what the hell is that in the background.

The kitten I planned Aston to meet is smaller and much calmer, but at some point Aston will catch glimpses of the bigger cats.

Another way around this would be to use Snowy, he is so calm and being deaf does have its advantages, poor boy, when my kitten growled he just went up and gave her a kiss on the nose, she was alittle stunned that a growl = kisses, she is a tortie, so rather stupid.

Either way, I wont give up on Aston, if the right home doesn't come along there is no rush to push her out, plus, if the right home did come along and she stopped eating, she would have to come back to me and remain where she is happiest, at this point in time whatever needs to be done will be done.


----------



## Misi

lorilu said:


> This is my concern if an operation is rushed into without first stabilizing with meds for a few weeks. Hyperthyroid disease often masks kidney disease.
> 
> In a case like that, once the the thyroid is under control, the kidney failure becomes apparent. In that case, removing the thyroid would be a very wrong thing to do.
> 
> Secondly, because Snowy is in such poor condition, that is another reason to wait. he's thin, carrying a load of parasites, recovering from fleas.
> 
> One final thought (having just read the whole thread) is what chillminx said below, I was thinking cancer was the cause of the rush, also.
> 
> If it's not, my above comments are things you may want to discuss with the vet tomorrow.
> 
> (I also agree with chillminx about the I-131 rather than surgery, wherever possible)


He's quite young, though and thyroid problems masking kidney disease is something seen more usually in elderly cats. Anyway, fingers crossed that we're only dealing with the one affliction!!


----------



## catcoonz

The owners vet said around 9years old, my vet said around 6 years old.

Will see at 2pm today what this vet thinks.

Will be home at 3pm with results, so will post them here asking for advise.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Unfortunately, this was the kitten. It wasn't a direct here I am sort of meeting, more of what the hell is that in the background.
> 
> The kitten I planned Aston to meet is smaller and much calmer, but at some point Aston will catch glimpses of the bigger cats.
> 
> Another way around this would be to use Snowy, he is so calm and being deaf does have its advantages, poor boy, when my kitten growled he just went up and gave her a kiss on the nose, she was alittle stunned that a growl = kisses, *she is a tortie, so rather stupid.*
> 
> Either way, I wont give up on Aston, if the right home doesn't come along there is no rush to push her out, plus, if the right home did come along and she stopped eating, she would have to come back to me and remain where she is happiest, at this point in time whatever needs to be done will be done.


But with looks like that, who needs brains?


----------



## cuddlycats

nice to hear the other 2 cats snowys owners had are now rehomed , love the piccie of him meeting the kitten ,
hope everything goes well this afternoon ,


----------



## huckybuck

Loving your "KITTEN!!!!!" CC - she's stunning and such a good size. How old is she?

Good luck today at the vets - I thought Snowy was looking a lot better too. Will be thinking of you but out all day til this evening - will catch up then xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Kitten is 4 and half months old.

Will be glad to get today over with.


----------



## catcoonz

T4 levels off the scale, given felimazole 2.5mg twice a day for 2 weeks, the re-check bloods.

One kidney function test normal, other slight issue but not too concerned, it may mean start of kidney problems but until 2 weeks medication is done, we don't have an answer for this.

Urine test, high protein levels, vet needs to check under microscope tomorrow and ring me to see if there are any cancer cells, then an ultrascan will be needed to see if we are dealing with cancer of the bladder aswell as thyroid.
It could be an infection of the bladder, until more tests are done, we cant rule anything out.

So, plan is, Vet rings tomorrow around 6pm after microscope for urine.
Medication for 2 weeks, re-check blood levels, then see what we are dealing with.

Heart rate, very fast, instead of a 2 beat, he has a 3 beat.


----------



## Misi

Thanks for the update. Fast heartbeat is common in hyperthyroidism.
Everything still crossed!!


----------



## catcoonz

Hopefully tomorrow we can rule out cancer and start a treatment plan.


----------



## Little Zooey

I've been watching this thread and waiting. T4 off the scale isn't that abnormal I don't think. We've had that before and it is generally normal after four weeks. In your case I can see why they are re-checking after only two weeks. One kidney test normal, another with a slight issue? Do you mean urea and creatinine? On the whole, that sounds promising - we've never found a problem with CRF once the thyroid problem has been sorted. Heart rate increased is normal with hyperthyroid - I was suprised to read your other vet said normal. 

Fingers crossed the rest is just a bladder infection. Considering his history he could have had something rumbling along for some time, bless him. Give him a hug from the forum please


----------



## catcoonz

The vet said after we stabilise T4, it my come apparent of kidney issues but not always. She wasn't concerned with this part, she was more concerned if he has bladder cancer.

If an operation is to be done to remove thyroid, they suggest removing one side first, leave for awhile then remove the other side.

We will know more tomorrow night, plans all depends on the high protein causes.


----------



## chillminx

Thank you for updating us CC  Am relieved to hear there is an initial diagnosis of HyperT, and hoping there is no cancer present in the thyroid and the bladder issues are an infection. 

Poor Snowy, he must have been feeling rotten for ages.  Pleased to hear he is now on Felimazole. 

Chronic Kidney Disease does not always become apparent until T4 levels are within normal range. It was the case with all 3 of my cats who had overactive thyroid - within a month or so of being stabilised on felimazole CKD appeared. 

However the difference is mine were all senior cats, (15, 16 & 17) whereas Snowy is apparently only a youngish adult cat. So his kidneys are more likely to be functioning better. 

This new vet sounds great, as though she is doing things all the right way. Very pleased that you found her!


----------



## catcoonz

Catalyst DX results.

UREA 16.8 mmol/L 5.7-12.9 HIGH
CREA Normal
ALT 220U/L 12-130 HIGH
ALKP 133U/L 14-111 HIGH

Does this make any sense to anybody x


----------



## Jannor

Good luck with the Felimazole - I hope he does as well as my boy on it. The vet said he made a "spectacular recovery". He started on 5 mg twice a day, we've since tried to drop it to 2.5 mg but Ben does need the 5mg.


----------



## catcoonz

UA ANALYZER

Ph 8.0

SG = 1.026


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Catalyst DX results.
> 
> UREA 16.8 mmol/L 5.7-12.9 HIGH
> CREA Normal
> ALT 220U/L 12-130 HIGH
> ALKP 133U/L 14-111 HIGH
> 
> Does this make any sense to anybody x


High UREA means the kidneys are not filtering the blood properly.

ALT is a liver number. Elevated numbers can mean a slight infection, or something more serious, but the liver is a regenerative organ, and the outcome is usually good, as long as treatment is quick.

Not sure about the ALKP.

I am not a vet.


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> UA ANALYZER
> 
> Ph 8.0
> 
> SG = 1.026


pH is alkaline, too high for a cat. Urine should be at 6 - 6.5 High pH could indicate urinary tract infection, were there struvite crystals present?, or some other issue.

That specific grav seems within normal range.

I am not a vet.

How is he handling the traveling and vet check ups?


----------



## catcoonz

He is perfect travelling and being handled, just purred and had cuddles.
He has now had his first tablet, was a good boy and took from my hand.

He is still a happy boy.


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks for the update CC and keeping all fingers and paws crossed no cancer. Cinders had felimazole AND fast heart rate too. If the dosage is right I concur with Jannor that they do stabilise quickly but it does sometimes need adjusting to get there.

Hoping the other results are a bladder infection and nothing more sinister. I wouldn't be surprised as he seem so neglected in terms of worming, flea treatment etc.

What a good boy going to the vets - give him a cuddle from us xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Glad to hear we have a diagnosis for Snowy, and that he is on medication. Hopefully this will control his thyroid levels before his op. I would put money on him being older than six.

Do you have an actual figure for the creatinine? The actual figure is important as well as knowing if it's normal or abnormal.

The ALP and ALT are most probably elevated because of the hyperthyroidism, this is a common finding.

The urine results bother me. The USG is far too low. I would suspect this cat has CKD and may have a UTI on top of it. Why are they worried about bladder tumours? Is he showing symptoms of cystitis? 

Bladder tumours are very, very rare in cats.


----------



## catcoonz

CREA 110 umol/L 71-212

This vet puts him around age 10 years, no cystitis and the vet mentioned cancer or the bladder, she didn't want to scare me too much, she just said she was looking at the urine sample under the microscope then will phone me tomorrow around 6pm, if need be we will go for an ultrascan of the bladder.


----------



## catcoonz

TT4 > 90 nmol

UA Analyzer

ph 8.0
pro 500 mg/dl
glu 50 mg/dl
ket neg
ubg normal
bil neg
bld 250 ery/ul

sg = 1.026


----------



## Samara

Ah bless him being such a good boy  Will be keeping fingers crossed for the results tomorrow.


----------



## cuddlycats

aww give snowy a cuddle from me cc,  good boy going the vets , fingers crossed for tomorrow,xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sad news today after speaking with the vet.

The vet has found abnormal cells in the urine, urgent scan today, vet suspects cancer.

I asked if this was cancer, can I bring him home for xmas, answer was unlikely as he will be suffering.

We may lose Snowbell tonight. :crying:


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Sad news today after speaking with the vet.
> 
> The vet has found abnormal cells in the urine, urgent scan today, vet suspects cancer.
> 
> I asked if this was cancer, can I bring him home for xmas, answer was unlikely as he will be suffering.
> 
> We may lose Snowbell tonight. :crying:


Heartbreaking I don't know what to say to be honest. I am still praying he might pull through. xxx


----------



## Jannor

oh nooo - fingers crossed its not that x


----------



## Misi

Oh sh*t! . I hope it's not.


----------



## lorilu

Oh gosh, I am speechless.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh poor baby. I really hope it isn't. Whatever happens CC I'm glad he is in your care (you will do what is best for him) and whatever the outcome he will have known your love.


----------



## rox666

Oh no . I've been following this thread and I can't believe that he has come so far and all that you and other members been done and now this. Fingers are very tightly crossed here that everything turns out OK for him. It just isn't fair - to have finally found a chance of happiness and a caring home and now this.


----------



## Erenya

just....


----------



## Little Zooey

Catcoonz - I have no experience to offer advice, but please hold fire on this unless they can offer a certain diagnosis. I'm supposed to be working, but a quick Google found:

Bladder cancer in cats is very rare

You seem to see symptoms first - blood in the urine/painful urination

You haven't mentioned this with Snowbell

Even if you have those symptoms AND get a mass showing with an ultrasound, it can still be bladder infection, bladder stones or bladder inflammation

Those three I listed above can also cause abnormal cells in the urine

If someone has more time than me, the link is here Bladder cancer in cats and dogs.

They say the only sure way to confirm cancer is with a tissue biopsy

If I've missed any symptoms Snowbell has, then I apologise. It's just that I'm concerned it may be a simple infection/inflammation. If those problems really can cause abnormal cells and show as a mass on an ultrasound, I would hate for any decision to be taken too soon. If Snowbell is happy and eating, then surely he can go home, even for a few days until perhaps Shoshannah can advise you further...


----------



## chillminx

I agree with Little Zooey. CC I would not agree for Snowy to be pts on the basis of the results of an U/S scan. He would need a biopsy to confirm cancer.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you all, I will ensure I bring Snowy back home after the scan and put findings on here.

There are no other problems seen from me with snowy, he wee's fine, eats fine, drinks fine, stools normal, did have many worms but gone now.
He has been happily playing around the house with his ball for most of the day, admit it was his xmas gift but once vet started mentioning be prepared for pts today I have been upset.

So today, scan, result then back home. I don't want to give up on him.


----------



## Little Zooey

Whew! Of course it could still be cancer, but if they are happily eating and playing then no way is it time to PTS. It varies enormously, but we had a pygmy goat with a huge tumour on his face and in his mouth, but he was happy for 7 years. Ditto our white cat with a brain tumour - 7 years of quality life. You said Snowbell was purring only the other day. Now I know they can purr even with terrible injuries, but he sounds like a happy cat to me :001_smile:


----------



## catcoonz

He is a happy boy, always giving kisses from a cold wet nose, purring, has gained 6oz in weight, not much but still a weigh gain.

He loves playing, infact if it wasn't for vet tests I would have just put him down as had a sore throat and uncared for, tests now show otherwise but he is so happy, as good as gold, thinks everybody at the vet adores him as he had many cuddles. 

I promise I would never pts until posting all findings here first asking for advise, if there is 1% chance of living and playing for extra days/months/years, I will take it.

Vet puts him as 10years old. 

Xmas is for miracles so snowy is my xmas wish.


----------



## chillminx

Snowy sounds a real sweetie CC.  I do hope he has some good times ahead of him, for however long that may be.


----------



## Soozi

I think we can all rest easy CC won't do anything drastic unless she knows that Snowbell is suffering, the Vet is close by if any emergency but in the meantime he appears to be enjoying life to the full and some of that has to be because he is so happy where he is and he knows he is loved.  XXX


----------



## catcoonz

Off to vets now, will update later.


----------



## Poppycat

From everything this current vet has done so far, she appears to be making an evidence based diagnosis. 

I have no reason to doubt her integrity or professionalism and think we should be guided by her in doing what is in Snowbell's best interest.

Yes bladder cancer may be rare, but obviously some cats get it. Symptoms in any disease can be atypical. 

I don't think that she or most vets will make a recommendation to PTS lightly. So as sad as it is, I support both the vet and CC in taking this action if that is what is deemed to be best for Snowbell in terms of preventing unnecessary suffering.


----------



## Soozi

Poppycat said:


> From everything this current vet has done so far, she appears to be making an evidence based diagnosis.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt her integrity or professionalism and think we should be guided by her in doing what is in Snowbell's best interest.
> 
> Yes bladder cancer may be rare, but obviously some cats get it. Symptoms in any disease can be atypical.
> 
> I don't think that she or most vets will make a recommendation to PTS lightly. So as sad as it is, I support both the vet and CC in taking this action if that is what is deemed to be best for Snowbell in terms of preventing unnecessary suffering.


Let's hope for some positive news later From CC. Fingers crossed X


----------



## catcoonz

We do have positive news this evening.

Snowy is back home, the scan is clear, his bladder is good.
The vet said she was surprised at this as she wanted to prepare me for the worse after abnormal cells were found.

The vet has confirmed a bladder infection, synulox twice a day for 14 days.
This vet is good, she prepares me for what may happen but has assured me that pts would be the very last resort and only in Snowy's interests.

Next appointment is 17th December, bloods will then be taken and we make a final decision based on the next blood tests, whether we continue medication for life or we operate, the vet did express a concern if we operated he does have a high risk due to increased heart at present.

Will know more at the next blood test, for now she told me to feed him whatever he wants to eat and lets get more weight on him, he has gained a little weight but has along way to go.


----------



## Soozi

Phew! So pleased to hear this news. I really think with your love and care snowy will recover. So happy for you both Hun! xxx


----------



## moggie14

Phew that does sound more positive! Good insight from Little Zooey - nice one :thumbup:
Once the infection is sorted I'm sure you can see and think more clearly. I prefer a vet that is upfront with the possibilities too.
Sending huge "eat lots and feel better" vibes to little Snowy - get well little man so your ultimate problem can also be sorted xxx
PS. Hugs for you CC xxx


----------



## Jannor

great news Snowy 

I thought it took longer than a couple of weeks to stabilise and get them on the right dose of Felimazole - I know Ben was still improving after a couple of months. Is she just checking the dose on 17th?

Forgot to mention before - but both Ben's ears went slightly bald when he started on Felimazole but then went back to normal after a few months, am curious to see if it has the same affect on Snowy. 

I haven't had Ben operated on because vet was worried about his heart - and he's done so well on the pills I didn't want to rock the boat until we have to.

Good luck for 17th


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> We do have positive news this evening.
> 
> Snowy is back home, the scan is clear, his bladder is good.
> The vet said she was surprised at this as she wanted to prepare me for the worse after abnormal cells were found.
> 
> The vet has confirmed a bladder infection, synulox twice a day for 14 days.
> This vet is good, she prepares me for what may happen but has assured me that pts would be the very last resort and only in Snowy's interests.
> 
> Next appointment is 17th December, bloods will then be taken and we make a final decision based on the next blood tests, whether we continue medication for life or we operate, the vet did express a concern if we operated he does have a high risk due to increased heart at present.
> 
> Will know more at the next blood test, for now she told me to feed him whatever he wants to eat and lets get more weight on him, he has gained a little weight but has along way to go.


Geez I can't get through this thread without bawling these days.

Thanks for the happy update!



Jannor said:


> great news Snowy
> 
> I thought it took longer than a couple of weeks to stabilise and get them on the right dose of Felimazole - I know Ben was still improving after a couple of months. Is she just checking the dose on 17th?


This was my thought also.


----------



## Misi




----------



## Little Zooey

I'm sure it will take more than two weeks on the Felimazole, but there should be signs of movement in the right direction. Poor little Snowy was in such a poor shape (worms, fleas etc.), I'm not that surprised about an infection too. He should be feeling a whole lot better soon, bless him. Please give him an enourmous cuddle from me :thumbup:


----------



## Ang2

Such a relief! Keep fighting little man


----------



## catcoonz

Vet has said we must review bloods every 2 weeks, on 17th we collect more medication, only discussing operation, it may not be possible as yet.

The operation theory will not be rushed, he has a rapid heart and the vet wants to ensure every stage is done correctly.

I do like this vet, she answers all my questions, has even laughed at a few of them and makes sure I fully understand before I leave. If at any point it hasn't sunk in, I can phone her and she will explain again to me, she has a lot of patience which is good as im full of dumb questions.

For now, the vet has said don't worry, feed him everything and ensure medication is taken, if I have any issues with medication she is happy to come and administer for me, as it is Snowy eats all his tablets from my hand.

So we just continue until 17th, unless I am worried or anything happens before then.


----------



## Erenya

This makes me a happy panda. Darwin & Einstein say get well soon to snowy


----------



## flev

I had my heart in my throat reading some of the first updates, was almost scared to keep on reading. I'm so glad to hear that one nightmare scenario is ruled out, he does seem to be a real survivor.

I really hope that between the thyroid meds, the antibiotics, the flea and worm treatment and CCs love and care he's feeling a lot better very soon.

Thank you CC for everything you're doing for him, and for finding the time to keep us updated.


----------



## huckybuck

Misi said:


>


Thrilled to bits with this news CC.

Reviewing bloods every few weeks until medication sorted and stable is pretty normal. With Cinders we then had 2 -3 months of beingcompletely stable before the op. Her heart rate came down fairly quickly on the right dosage.

Going to have a glass of wine to celebrate xxx


----------



## Samara

I started reading todays updates and my heart sank. Sooooo glad that it now looks more positive


----------



## lorilu

What happened to the other two cats? There were three this woman was going to kill weren't there? Were they rescued also?


----------



## catcoonz

They found a home together.

I have told the owner, if she ever needs me, I am available to help.


----------



## Little Zooey

You are too kind hearted, but it's a pity there aren't more in the world like you Catcoonz


----------



## cuddlycats

when I first started reading todays updates I was worried so now there is a little better news i am really glad , hugs to you and snowy cc


----------



## Soozi

How's our lovely Snowy today? XXX


----------



## catcoonz

He has discovered water in the washing up bowl and is fascinated by it.

Doing great, bless him, he sits next to me and taps my hand for his medication, then he gives me a kiss to say thankyou, goes and gets his ball and off we whizz all around the house.


----------



## Paddypaws

He sounds like a lovely boy.
is his potential new home still in the frame given the various health issues?


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, emailed Rosie to inform her of all vet visits and outcome, she is just glad Snowy is being treated and hopes if all goes well to be his new home.

Rosie has also paid for the next blood tests on 17th December.

I hope Snowy recovers well enough for the travelling.
Rosie is also happy to continue medication for life, if this is what the vet recommends.

Not sure if Snowy needs Rabies and Passport to go to Northern Ireland, at present he still needs to be stabilised with my vet.


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> Not sure if Snowy needs Rabies and Passport to go to Northern Ireland, at present he still needs to be stabilised with my vet.


Don't think so hun as it's part of the UK. I truly hope Snowy is well enough to get to Rosie, she sounds like a lovely new Mummy for him xx


----------



## Paddypaws

catcoonz said:


> Yes, emailed Rosie to inform her of all vet visits and outcome, she is just glad Snowy is being treated and hopes if all goes well to be his new home.
> 
> Rosie has also paid for the next blood tests on 17th December.
> 
> I hope Snowy recovers well enough for the travelling.
> Rosie is also happy to continue medication for life, if this is what the vet recommends.
> 
> .


Well that IS good news indeed, Snowy is one lucky boy.


----------



## Paddypaws

How would one best transport a cat to NI....would it have to be ferry or can they fly?


----------



## catcoonz

Rosie is coming to me to collect him when the vet gives the go ahead.

She is a wonderful lady, has experience of deaf cats and cats with thyroid problems as she has rescue cats with the same problems as Snowy.

We hope for 2nd week January, but this all depends on Snowy and what the vet says.

Not sure if Rosie will be ravelling via ferry or flying, this we arrange later. 

Thankyou PP for finding Rosie for me. xx


----------



## huckybuck

catcoonz said:


> Not sure if Snowy needs Rabies and Passport to go to Northern Ireland, at present he still needs to be stabilised with my vet.


No it's fine. I had Cinders when I was a student in Northern Ireland and we used to travel back and forth without a passport. We flew and ferried. Ferry obviously takes a lot longer but I kept her with me all the time (not sure if you can still do that) but I did choose to sedate for flying as I thought it was much more traumatic for them.

As a grown up (and also having worked for an airline) I think I would ferry only now.

Glad he's a happy boy - playful and so good taking his tablets.


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Just a wee post to say a massive thank you to everyone who has been involved in the rescue of this brave handsome wee man, and to everyone who has wished him well or transported him to Oxford were he is being a wonderfully good boy for CC.

As CC said we are hopeful Snowy will be ready to make the trip to Northern Ireland at the beginning of January, but only if the vet deems he is fit enough to travel, if not we will play it by ear, and when the time is right I will travel over by boat to Scotland and then drive down to collect him.

I know I will never be able to thank everyone involved with this case, esp CC who has battled tooth and nail to save this very special boy, and for everyone on this forum for their help, you are all legends, and I am sure CC with keep you updated and I will keep you all updated when he commences his travels.

Thank you everyone, and to PP for posting in the DWC without her and CC I would not be have had the chance to be a human" mummy to this very very special wee boy

Hugs from Northern Ireland

Rosie xx


----------



## catcoonz

Hi Rosie,

Snowy is being a good boy, the gagging he was doing has now stopped, eating and gaining weight now.

I will do all I can to ensure Snowy has a lovely home with you, and I will make sure Snowy has a wonderful Xmas with lots of love and toys. xx

Thank you for offering Snowy a new home.


----------



## moggie14

CC and Rosie - I couldn't be happier to hear this positive news for Snowy's future xxx


----------



## Paddypaws

gah, now I am crying again.


----------



## tincan

Hi Rosie whereabouts are you in NI ?


----------



## catcoonz

Time for new photo's 

The toy rat is what Snowy got from the vet for being a good boy after bloods.


----------



## catcoonz

Falling asleep now.


----------



## catcoonz

:001_wub: awww kiss time.


----------



## Kaaskat

Tincan I am up near the coast - Coleraine to be precise  xx


----------



## lorilu

He looks so much better already. That looks like a red shaded tail, I thought to be deaf cats had to be all white?


----------



## catcoonz

He is pure white, just a tinge to his coat I think or maybe the lighting.


----------



## Kaaskat

lorilu said:


> He looks so much better already.


I totally agree Lorilu - Snowy is thriving under the excellent love and care from his mammy CC. I can already see him filling out and he is definitely looking a very happy wee man, in the fantastic photos CC kindly takes and sends to me.

I am so blessed that CC took him in and is showering him with as much love and cuddles as possible. I know under her wing, Snowy is going turn out to be a very happy, and very much adored wee man xx


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Time for new photo's
> 
> The toy rat is what Snowy got from the vet for being a good boy after bloods.


He is so handsome - love his pink nose.



catcoonz said:


> :001_wub: awww kiss time.


Hussy! :laugh:


----------



## huckybuck

Kaaskat said:


> Tincan I am up near the coast - Coleraine to be precise  xx


How weird is this - I had Cinders from Coleraine and we lived in Portrush when I was at uni (in Coleraine  for 3 years. We used to travel back and forth by ferry and plane. She developed thyroid problems later in life when I was back home in B'ham. Some of Her ashes are now scattered on West Strand beach.

I'm spooked!!!


----------



## Kaaskat

Spooky dooky Huckybuck, I live on the main Coleraine to Portrush road, and know West bay well, I used to help family who had a ice cream van down on the west bay promenade. As for Coleraine Uni, I am literally within spitting distance, I just have to go over the wee bridge at University halt and I am at the uni from my house. How long is it since you have been in Coleraine - Can I ask did you go via Scotland or Liverpool via ferry with Cinders and also what aircraft did you use to fly with. I want to get snowy here as quick and with as little fuss and trauma to him as possible and am just exploring the quickest and easiest route for him. My other deaf white cat is called Katniss and she is 14 years old - though you wouldn't think it, I rescued her from CP in Belfast, she had thyroid issues and they decided a thyroidectomy was preferable to to maintaining medication, and tbh she is a spoilt and as healthy as any other cat should be. I am so lucky I have a super vet too. 
Oh gosh I can't get over what a small world it is - Kitties unite everyone  x


----------



## Soozi

I'm so happy for Snowy he is one unique little boy and has to be PF's little Christmas star! Well done CC for everything you are doing for him to be happy and healthy! Hugs! XXX


----------



## huckybuck

Kaaskat said:


> How long is it since you have been in Coleraine - Can I ask did you go via Scotland or Liverpool via ferry with Cinders and also what aircraft did you use to fly with. I want to get snowy here as quick and with as little fuss and trauma to him as possible and am just exploring the quickest and easiest route for him.
> 
> Oh gosh I can't get over what a small world it is - Kitties unite everyone  x


It is SUCH a small world. Cinders vets was on the same road where you live, I wonder if it's still there? We also lived in halls for a term although she was not "officially" there  And I do believe Alan Simpson  is a cat person because of her!!!

Gosh it's a LONG time ago (I was at uni from 1989 - 1992). The airline we used then was Jersey European now Flybe, I think, and we used to fly from Belfast International to Birmingham. She did have to go into the unheated hold but I was able to put a hot water bottle in with her in those days (wouldn't be allowed now). My vets used to give me sedatives for her which I would give her when we got the train to the airport. The only time I had an issue was once the flight was delayed. I had to ask for her back from cargo so that I could feed her (cottage pie from the cafe) and let her go to to the loo (newspaper in the ladies toilets!!!). Because it was such a short journey (45 min flight) I hadn't envisaged a delay. I can't believe I got away with having a cat sat with me in the cafe for about 4 hours!!! Luckily I had extra sedatives with me for the return journey so was able to give her more.

We also did the ferry - Larne - Starnraer, now Cairnryan. The crossing was just over 2 hours but the whole journey used to take around 10 hours door to door (if in friends car) It was a lot longer by coach so I never took Cinders on that. Again they would allow me to take Cinders into the bar and she would sit on the bench with me and go to sleep. I don't think this would happen now. I did sedate her for the ferry crossing as well as I didn't want her to feel sick and also it meant she slept for most of the car journey.

Snowy does seem to be a good traveller from what's been posted here. Obviously the noise from the aircraft wouldn't bother him but the vibration might. I'd also want to ask a vet about the effect of pressure on his ears and him being deaf, would that cause him any problems? I'd also be asking about the ferry and his balance and would he feel nauseous. Then make the decision from there.

It's so wonderful that he has found a home to go to with you.



It's East strand not West where she is


----------



## Kaaskat

That is West bay - it still looks the same - not much different - still the same coloured houses lol. Probably Millburn vets you went to - it was run by a fantastic vet called Mrs McNeill, but she retired some years ago and it now run by Cathal and Ann Marie Carr - husband and wife duo from down south. They are avid horsey people so I know them through my work. I however take my kitties to a fantastic vet in Ballymoney called Nigel Johnston, and to say he is the best vet since Mrs McNeill would be a understatement, he is just the best, and I trust him totally with my furkids.

Thanks for the tips. I used to live in Manchester and would drive my furkids back and forth to Coleraine, always went by Stranraer in those days as the sailing was shorter, but the drive was a bit of a killer. (that was 15 + years ago) I will investigate all options as I just want the quickest, easiest, less traumatic route for Mr Snowy as he has already been through so much, but thanks to the PF and CC he is coming on leaps and bounds - when I am down at the port I will say Hello to Cinders for you and throw a rose and cat toy into the sea for her.

Once again thank you for all the help - I really appreciate it

hugs from across the pond

Rosie xx

NB Yes Alan Simpson is a cat person and does a lot of good work for our local CP branch, he has come out of radio now, but I still see him in the Summer, and give him a ice cream after his surfing time


----------



## catcoonz

Today, Snowy has found his voice, he has been silent since I got him but now he meows, not loud but he came running up to me purring then sat and looked at me and went meow.

I know a silly post, but I am so proud to hear this, even if the sweetheart cannot hear it.


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Today, Snowy has found his voice, he has been silent since I got him but now he meows, not loud but he came running up to me purring then sat and looked at me and went meow.
> 
> I know a silly post, but I am so proud to hear this, even if the sweetheart cannot hear it.


WOW!!!! That is....just incredible. Thank you for telling it.


----------



## Kaaskat

catcoonz said:


> Today, Snowy has found his voice, he has been silent since I got him but now he meows, not loud but he came running up to me purring then sat and looked at me and went meow.
> 
> I know a silly post, but I am so proud to hear this, even if the sweetheart cannot hear it.


Go Snowy - So so proud of the wee man - you must have built up some rappore with him CC - that he has to run and tell his mammy a story when he sees you. All my deafies have been like that - it shows he trusts you and loves you - so pleased for you both . xx


----------



## huckybuck

catcoonz said:


> Today, Snowy has found his voice, he has been silent since I got him but now he meows, not loud but he came running up to me purring then sat and looked at me and went meow.
> 
> I know a silly post, but I am so proud to hear this, even if the sweetheart cannot hear it.


That's amazing CC.
Thrilled to bits as his throat must be feeling such a lot better. It does sound as if he's going from strength to strength.

xx


----------



## huckybuck

Kaaskat said:


> Probably Millburn vets you went to - it was run by a fantastic vet called Mrs McNeill, but she retired some years ago


It was Millburn and Mrs McNeil!!!! Cinders was once run over and taken there. They looked after her for 5 days in intensive care and remarkably she made a full recovery! I was dreading the bill as being a poor student could barely afford a thing; Mrs McNeil knew I was studying and I am convinced reduced the vets bill because of it 



> when I am down at the port I will say Hello to Cinders for you and throw a rose and cat toy into the sea for her


That is so kind of you. I used to walk her on WEST bay beach  on a lead. I think people thought I was a crazy cat girl even then. Although she'd lived the rest of her life in England until 16, when she died, I had to take her home. 
I still miss her so much 

Sending huge hugs back from across the pondit is amazing what you are doing Rosie xx 
Send my love to Alan if you see him x


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> Today, Snowy has found his voice, he has been silent since I got him but now he meows, not loud but he came running up to me purring then sat and looked at me and went meow.
> 
> I know a silly post, but I am so proud to hear this, even if the sweetheart cannot hear it.


oh that's just lovely , thank you cc


----------



## Soozi

So pleased to hear our Christmas Star Snowy is improving all the time and is now attempting to sing a christmas carol! TLC goes a long way CC and you seem to have it in spades! Huge hugs! XXX


----------



## catcoonz

Lots TLC needed for the new rescue who just came in last night, poor cat is so underweight she cant stand up, we have vets at 4pm with this one, if she survives it is going to take a very long time to build her up, never seen a cat so underweight before. 


Snowy is doing well, found wrapping paper is his new toy, currently shredding this all over the kitchen.


----------



## Soozi

Awww! where did this little one arrive from CC? Fingers crossed she gets on OK at the Vets. Good luck hun! I won't say keep us updated as I know you will! Just use a little of your magic I'm sure she will pull through.
XXX


----------



## Mum to Missy

So pleased to hear that Snowy is doing so well, it must have been a lump in the throat moment when you heard him meow 

Loads of healing vibes for the new cat CC


----------



## catcoonz

She will be ok, severely dehydrated. Vet administered a bag fluids directly via drip, had medication injected, she goes back in the morning for another bag fluids, just for me to keep her syringe fed on recovery food.

The family are near me, known for back to back litters and selling kittens for £10 each, I tried to catnap her before then she disappeared, now I know it was for her to have kittens indoors.

Kittens have gone to homes, they have a male cat entire roaming around the streets, going to try and get him aswell although he looks fine. will be better neutered.


----------



## Kaaskat

Snowy is doing well, found wrapping paper is his new toy, currently shredding this all over the kitchen. [/QUOTE]

:lol::lol::lol::lol: That's my boy :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy talks now, not loud but a normal chatterbox. xx

Very pleased with how he is coming along. 

Bit confused regarding Rabies and Passport, vet said he doesn't need one unless going into the Main Land, not sure what this means.


----------



## moggie14

Northern Ireland is fine, no passport needed as part of UK. However mainland Ireland ie. Republic of Ireland is not part of UK so I'm guessing passport required. Not sure about rabies jabs, doubt they would be needed for the South either.
Loving the updates - so pleased he is doing well


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Just checked with my fantastic vet, and as Moggi and huckybuck indicated, no passport, rabies thing required, as Mr Snowbell will be transported within the UK. So fingers crossed the wee man keeps improving and the weather holds so I can get this wee Christmas star to his forever home in the New year.

Thanks for the advice all and to CC for all her hard work, and care of Mr Snowbell, not to mention keeping him thoroughly entertained with christmas paper


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is fine.

Sadly I have just lost the poorly girl, she had heart failure, just got back from the vets.

RIP Beautiful Girl, keep all the babies safe in Rainbow Bridge. xxxx


----------



## Ang2

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!! How utterly heart-breaking! What the hell went wrong. Poor little girl x


----------



## catcoonz

She was very thin, vet gave fluids this morning, gave me a bag fluids for tomorrow, she just collapsed, rushed her to the vet and she had heart failure.
I got her too late to save her.

Really want to knock on that door and knock him out.


----------



## Soozi

Oh Hun I am so sorry poor little girl. You acted as quickly as you could but as you said it was just too late. Sleep peacefully little girl.  X


----------



## Ang2

catcoonz said:


> She was very thin, vet gave fluids this morning, gave me a bag fluids for tomorrow, she just collapsed, rushed her to the vet and she had heart failure.
> I got her too late to save her.
> 
> Really want to knock on that door and knock him out.


Jeez, I would be really tempted to report him to RSPCA. No a fan of them, but they act on cruelty cases, especially as this can be confirmed by the vet.

Wishing him a life of hell!


----------



## moggie14

Poor baby, horrible owner 
RIP little girl xxx


----------



## Kaaskat

catcoonz said:


> Snowy is fine.
> 
> Sadly I have just lost the poorly girl, she had heart failure, just got back from the vets.
> 
> RIP Beautiful Girl, keep all the babies safe in Rainbow Bridge. xxxx


Thanks for the update on Mr Snowy  Sending gentle healing hugs, poor wee woman, R.I.P. You did your best CC and at least she knew someone loved and cared for her and that you tried to save her at the end.

As for that despicable monster that had her - there will be a special place in hell for him

Hope Mr Snowy is giving you lots of kitty kisses xx


----------



## catcoonz

Vets have contacted rspca, I took her to the vet straight away after the owner handed her to me.

Mr Snowy is giving me lots of cuddles and kisses and chattering away.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Been following this thread but haven't posted much, so sorry about the poor girl CC. Well done on the fantastic job you're doing with Snowy though, glad to hear he's doing so well xx


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy has a big day ahead of him today, he is going to help me put the Xmas tree up.
Not going to be a fancy real tree with lights or tinsel, not worth the worry for me, just a white fake tree with safe baubles on, so he can play with it.

Will take photograph's of his hard efforts later and place his presents under the tree.


----------



## huckybuck

So sorry to hear about your little girl CC - so sad - at least she was with you at the end of her short life here. 

Looking forward to seeing Snowy with HIS snowy white treeI'm glad he's bringing joy to you and I love the news that he is chattering away. It must bring a smile to you face every time you hear him


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Snowy has a big day ahead of him today, he is going to help me put the Xmas tree up.
> Not going to be a fancy real tree with lights or tinsel, not worth the worry for me, just a white fake tree with safe baubles on, so he can play with it.
> 
> Will take photograph's of his hard efforts later and place his presents under the tree.


There has to be a Christmas star on it somewhere Hun! Just in his honour!


----------



## Soozi

Merry Christmas Snowy! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

Will put a special star on the tree for Snowy.

Been busy this morning giving a statement to rspca, they are prosecuting the owner.

The owner has said they don't have another cat, I told rspca they do and at the first opportunity I get to catnap I am going to take it.


----------



## catcoonz

Love the Snowy Xmas pic Soozi, thankyou. xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry to hear about the poor girl CC  let's hope that the "owner" gets what he deserves! 

Lots of kisses to Snowy xx


----------



## catcoonz

Rspca have assured me they will prosecute, they already have vet statements.

Well, no xmas tree photo's tonight, sorry.
It didn't quite go to plan, Snowy decided the parts which make up the tree didn't need to be used and kept running off with the branches, he was having so much fun I left him to it and we try again tomorrow.

Hopefully we have a tree before Xmas.


----------



## Ang2

Awww bless him! How is his weight doing?

Glad that horrible man is being prosecuted. That poor baby.


----------



## catcoonz

I haven't weighed Snowy but he feels so much heavier and filling out, he doesn't feel so slim now and eating well.
He will get weighed on 17th at the vets when we have bloods, urine and more medication.


----------



## huckybuck

It sounds as if his thyroid is slowing down already  and the meds are working. Glad he feels better


----------



## catcoonz

Ive noticed a big change in Snowy since being on the medications.
Eating normal amounts, drinking normally, urine is not foamy any more, no gagging, coat looks shiny and soft, he has such a cute meow and chirps.

The vet said it was important to get as much weight on him for 17th so he has Toplife Kitten milk and water, sheba wet food, felix, Gourmet.

He doesn't have any fish products nor biscuits as the vet advised against this for now.

I am really happy with him, he is such a cuddly boy, glad he is with me.
Hopefully we wont need an operation but if he does, he is a good weight now.
Not sure how fast his heart rate is, this will be checked on 17th.

I completely adore him.


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> Ive noticed a big change in Snowy since being on the medications.
> Eating normal amounts, drinking normally, urine is not foamy any more, no gagging, coat looks shiny and soft, he has such a cute meow and chirps.
> 
> The vet said it was important to get as much weight on him for 17th so he has Toplife Kitten milk and water, sheba wet food, felix, Gourmet.
> 
> He doesn't have any fish products nor biscuits as the vet advised against this for now.
> 
> I am really happy with him, he is such a cuddly boy, glad he is with me.
> Hopefully we wont need an operation but if he does, he is a good weight now.
> Not sure how fast his heart rate is, this will be checked on 17th.
> 
> I completely adore him.


he sounds adorable so glad now I saw the add and posted this thread thanks catcoonz ,you are wonderful


----------



## Charity

Really glad to hear he's improving, hope it continues.


----------



## chillminx

I'm so glad you have been able rescue this lovely fellow CC, and give him back his quality of life, bless you!


----------



## catcoonz

Couldn't have helped Snowy without all the support from the lovely members here  Thank you so much for helping both me and Snowy. xxx

Snowy sends many cuddles and purrs, he is looking forward to his new home after he has made my xmas and stops taking the baubles off the tree, they are all over the house, but he is having fun.


----------



## Little Zooey

I think you know how happy your updates make me. To hear how he is putting on weight and playing with the Christmas decorations... it's just magical. I can't bear to think about the alternative, but it is always there at the back of my mind. I do wish we could help them all...


----------



## Kcabrera3

Hi all,

I was reading the CHAT Facebook page and I remember this post. "Other Gumtree sad story" they said but I am not sure this has nothing to do with gumtree is the people who sell and buy animals there. 

https://www.justgiving.com/RalphsAppeal


----------



## catcoonz

How difficult can it be to take just one photo of Snowy and a Xmas Tree, he has the Xmas spirit in him and currently racing around the house chattering.


----------



## Misi

This is such a fantastic outcome for Snowy after at one point looking so hopeless. I love a happy ending!!


----------



## catcoonz

Best I can do for now


----------



## moggie14

:lol: So pleased to see him having fun, bless him xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Lovely to see him looking so well and getting in the Christmas spirit! Bless his furry white paws xxx


----------



## Little Zooey

Bless him indeed :001_smile:


----------



## wyntersmum

Oh my gosh what a real difference in him from the first photo. Very handsome boy. Xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Another photo, he likes my coat.


----------



## Soozi

What a change in our Snowy! he's looking great! I am so happy he is going to have a wonderful Christmas with you CC. Enjoy yourselves!:001_tt1: XXX


----------



## huckybuck

Loving the pictures of Snowy - he's looking so much better already. I'm so glad he's settled for a little while. Fingers crossed for his check up this week.


----------



## cuddlycats

awww its lovely to see him having fun , gorgeous boy ,


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy with his special Xmas Cracker


----------



## lorilu

Still looks like he has a shade of ginger in his tail.


----------



## catcoonz

Not sure why he doesn't look white but he is meant to be.


----------



## Soozi

Probably the light when the pic was taken! Liddy is not ginger but in some photos she looks quite orange when in fact she is a darkish beige. X


----------



## catcoonz

Tomorrow is vets at 12noon, feeling positive for good news.


----------



## cuddlycats

catcoonz said:


> Tomorrow is vets at 12noon, feeling positive for good news.


aww that's good ,hoping all goes well , he is certainly looking good thanks to your care cc


----------



## JaimeandBree

Paws crossed for tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Misi

Awww, love him :001_wub:. Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Tomorrow is vets at 12noon, feeling positive for good news.


Good luck Hun! He is looking so well I think the news will be good!
Will be thinking about you!  XXX


----------



## moggie14

I will think of you both too, tomorrow. It sounds like he is doing so well I do so hope for good news! xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is being a little bugga today, he has opened a santa gift from under the tree and busy playing with all the catnip toys, I am so sorry santa, can you please forgive Snowy.


----------



## Little Zooey

This is the best post ever!


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Snowy is being a little bugga today, he has opened a santa gift from under the tree and busy playing with all the catnip toys, I am so sorry santa, can you please forgive Snowy.


Who wouldn't forgive a precious boy like Snowy?

Hey CC, I hope you don't mind me poking my nose in, but may I suggest you try taking pics without the flash?


----------



## catcoonz

Is that why his eyes look demon, flash is on.
Ok, tomorrow will take photo's with flash off, thank you for the tip.


----------



## tincan

CC i have a real dodgy email , purporting to come from you , it came this morning ( early hrs ) ..... I didn't open it the link attached to it is about 5 inches long  ......


----------



## catcoonz

Don't open it, not from me, sorry, my emails keep being hacked despite changing passwords every week.

I will always PM anybody on the forum. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Is that why his eyes look demon, flash is on.
> Ok, tomorrow will take photo's with flash off, thank you for the tip.


Yes, the flash does that. I learned a while back, especially with digital, that pictures usually come out better without the flash, and cats are less camera shy too. If they come out too dark you can try adding more light to the room when taking pics, but really, my apartment isn't very bright at night and pics come out just fine.

I wish I'd discovered this little trick much sooner than I did. It's so nice to see their eyes, and their coat colors come out truer, too. Maybe I'll stop seeing that shaded red in Snowy.


----------



## catcoonz

I knew a flash affected kittens but didn't know it affected adults, thank you for letting me know, hopefully tomorrow you will see a white cat.


----------



## oliviarussian

lorilu said:


> Hey CC, I hope you don't mind me poking my nose in, but may I suggest you try taking pics without the flash?


I've so wanted to say that for ages but didn't want to offend  Natural light is best although difficult at this time of year especially but just switching more lights is the next best thing, flash is a definite no no as it always makes the eyes red.... After all CC you definitely want to present your beautiful babes to their full advantage! :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:

Snowy' beauty shines through tho whatever :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

OR, you could have said ages ago.  my photography is rubbish, many people tell me this  didn't realise the flash was the problem.

Have those useless energy bulbs, so it is quite dark anyway.

Now, you do all realise now you pointed my mistakes out, I am going to take a lot of photographs of Snowy today without the flash.


----------



## oliviarussian

catcoonz said:


> OR, you could have said ages ago.  my photography is rubbish, many people tell me this  didn't realise the flash was the problem.
> 
> Have those useless energy bulbs, so it is quite dark anyway.
> 
> Now, you do all realise now you pointed my mistakes out, I am going to take a lot of photographs of Snowy today without the flash.


I hate those energy bulbs, they are RUBBISH!!!!!!


----------



## lorilu

I use the low energy bulbs too. But even my black cat comes out well, without the flash. 

Both these were taken at night, with lamp light


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, those photograph's do look so much better


----------



## catcoonz

ok, so we couldn't have bloods done today as Snowy hasn't been on the medication long enough, this is booked for 30th December.

Vet looks at Snowy, first comment was, wow, doesn't he look good, he looks a different cat.

Weighed and Snowy has gained 300gms since his last visit, vet was happy and said he has gained 10% of his body weight which is good news.

Heart rate ..... perfectly normal today, the 3 beat has gone and heart rate is no longer fast.

Urine tests .... Perfect, no abnormal cells, no protein and no traces of blood.

The vet is very happy, his glands now feel a normal size, we wont know T4 results until 30th, we may reduce dose or may leave dosage as it is, but there is no need for an operation, vet is happy Snowy can continue on medication.

The only concern was regarding Snowy going to NI, so we decided to cover all options and have a Passport and Rabies plus Microchip, all was done today, so Snowy will be able to travel after 7th January.

I really cant thank everybody enough for helping Snowy, you have all saved his life, he is a happy boy now and I know Rosie will adore him from 10th January.


----------



## Little Zooey

That is absolutely the best news ever!! We have never gone back for blood tests in less than one month, but the weight gain, lack of a lump and normal heart rate sounds as though the Felimazole is working perfectly. Have a very Happy Christmas Snowy! Thank you so much for everyone who helped save this wonderful boys life


----------



## Jannor

Fantastic - Felimazole was a miracle worker for my cat too


----------



## chillminx

Yippee,this is the most wonderful news CC !! :thumbup: I am so pleased for the dear fellow!  Especially relieved to hear the urine results are now normal!! 

Shocking to recall the first vet was going to put Snowy through major surgery with all the risks of a GA, without even trying to control the Hyperthyroidism 
with drugs. Completely ridiculous!


----------



## Soozi

Absolutely wonderful news CC! I am so happy for you and Snowy! God you are going to miss him but can feel happy he has a loving home to go to! this news has made my day! What a Christmas Star our Snowy is. XXX:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

Bless Rosie, his new owner to be, she emailed and said if the bond is too strong, she would understand if I wanted to keep Snowy, of course, I would love to keep him, but if I do this, I don't have room to help other cats and I know Rosie will love and kiss Snowy as much as I do.

He is my Xmas miracle and I am so glad people helped us, without any help we wouldn't have happy news today.

I will give Snowy a cuddle from everybody.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awww, I'm welling up, what brilliant news! Merry Christmas Snowy, and Merry Christmas to all you wonderful lot who have worked to save him and find him a wonderful new home.

I hope you and Snowy have a fabby Christmas together before he goes off to his new home CC  xxx


----------



## wyntersmum

Made my Christmas. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

I can see no reason for this thread or the other posted recently to cause such dissension. I am going to close and edit this and close the other one.
A while ago this came up and it was decided, by moderators, that such threads as this one would be allowed so long as they were in the rescue section.


----------



## flev

I'm so glad to hear Snowy is doing so well, he's a gorgeous and friendly boy who thoroughly deserves a "happy ending". Please give him an extra snuggle from me.


----------



## Little Zooey

I'm shocked and upset. Is this thread even still open? It has been the highlight of my day for the past three weeks or so. The outpouring of kindness so rare on forums these days - so many people working together to do something good. Don't we need more of that in the world? From the horrors that I've seen on the television recently, I have been able to come in here before going to bed knowing that one cat is alive and happy thanks to a bunch of strangers spread around the country. I didn't see you as strangers any more, but friends. Is this a bad thing? I was hoping for more updates on Snowy. I feel as though Christmas has just been cancelled...


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy updates are still active on this thread.


----------



## Little Zooey

Are they? I'm one of those who follows links about Gumtree and the like. Sometimes we help, but often we can't. We took a ferret from here last year and she is so happy in the ferret room with our other ten rescues. Once I stumbled across a badly abused kitten on FB and we adopted him. He was to be the first of five from Romania and they are the best thing to happen in our lives for ages. If I'm allowed to express an opinion, then I follow my heart and trust to fate. Sometimes if you leave yourself open to a good thing happening, then it always seems to work out right in the end. Snowy was one of those good things. He still is


----------



## moggie14

I'll watch from a distance and you know I support you but this is the last straw and I won't be commenting again.


----------



## Ang2

What's the last straw? Have I missed something?


----------



## catcoonz

Not sure why people cant comment on Snowy's thread, it is completely separate from another thread.

Can we all move on from that now and just be happy Snowy is a happy healthier boy, I will still update on Snowy here.


----------



## MCWillow

moggie14 said:


> I'll watch from a distance and you know I support you but this is the last straw and I won't be commenting again.


The last straw? Grow up!


----------



## catcoonz

Enough please ..... Snowy doesn't want his thread closed, please can we move on.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Please don't start arguing again folks - this thread is about Snowy, nothing else, and there are a lot of people following his story who don't want this thread to be closed. If there's a debate to be had, best do it elsewhere I think


----------



## Samara

Really really glad to hear how well Snowy is doing


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is great and Rosie his new owner to be is very excited.

Will post new photo's shortly, with the flash off.


----------



## huckybuck

Well I seem to have missed something but I for one am very glad this thread is still open and I can hear the wonderful news about SnowyI'm so pleased he is improving and all being well will be on his way to a special place incredibly close to my heart in the New Year.


----------



## cuddlycats

looking forward to the photos cc, any of him climbing the Christmas tree or is he being a good boy , awww I bet he is ,
can we maybe have a up date thread posted in chat also maybe saying ,
update of snowy pic heavy hehe


----------



## Erenya

huckybuck said:


> Well I seem to have missed something


indeed - feels like I turned over three pages in a book, or missed an episode of neighbours 

Glad Snowy is doing well. Our own little Christmas miracle


----------



## catcoonz

I cant put a thread in Chat, we will stay with this thread on Snowy as he is a rescue, but I can put a new thread up later when Snowy opens his rescue Xmas Presents. 

He is a good boy, is leaving the tree alone, there was just a few presents he couldn't resist which were catnip toys, he loves these.

Currently racing around the house a 50mph, when he decides to stop I will take some photo's.


----------



## catcoonz

Veterinary/home check has now been done.

Delighted to announce Rosie will be the proud new owner of Snowy on 10th January.

Thank you PP for finding Rosie for me, you are a star.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy says a very kind thank you today for his own special xmas gift, he sends cuddles and xmas kisses, will try to wait until xmas day but the way he is at the moment I don't hold out much hope, he has the xmas spirit in him, not the sherry  that's mine. xx


----------



## catcoonz

I am an idiot, here is the photo.


----------



## moggie14

Hmmm very interesting.... I received a similar parcel today but I have already received my SS.....

Your Snowy updates bring joy to me everyday :thumbup1:

PS. Fancy sharing the sherry?


----------



## catcoonz

You can all have a virtual glass of Sherry to celebrate Snowy xx


----------



## cuddlycats

hi cc any photos of snowy , just wondering what he is up to  and merry Christmas xx


----------



## catcoonz

Yes have new photo's, just not had much luck putting them on here yet, forum running too slow for me. I will try again later.

Snowy has the spirit in him, he has a red envelope which he is keen to open, says not before Xmas Day, I don't think Snowy can wait that long.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy would like to wish everybody a Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year.

He will be opening his presents tomorrow and will share the photograph's in the evening. xx


----------



## cuddlycats

happy Christmas cc snowy and all your family human and furry


----------



## Little Zooey

Merry Christmas to Snowy and all his guardian angels. Wishing you a Merry Christmas and looking forward to the photographs...


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy has had the best Xmas, he has so many toys to play with, when photo's will load, I will post.

Snowy wishes everybody a Merry Xmas and says a big thank you for his presents, currently killing a frenzy banana.


----------



## cuddlycats

keep popping on here to see if the photos are on yet , hope everything is ok cc ,and snowy is enjoying himself , when is he due back at the vets for his check up ?


----------



## Ang2

Snowy is not well today. I know CC is really worried. Lets hope its just a bug!


----------



## lorilu

Ugh, oh no.All paws crossed.


----------



## moggie14

Oh no, not good news 
Sending loads of healing vibes to the gorgeous Snowy and a big hug for CC xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh no, hopefully nothing untoward, paws crossed here that the wee man is ok xxx


----------



## Charity

Poor Snowy. Hope he will be OK soon.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy hasn't been very well today poor boy.
He has been vomiting yellow liquid with traces of blood, I have contacted the vets who think it could be too high dosage of medication, we have bloods on Monday 2pm.

He is eating fine, drinking has increased a lot today, toileting is fine.
Vets have said to watch him closely and if any changes happen he will be straight to the vets.

Hopefully it is only medication. He has been doing so well.


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Snowy hasn't been very well today poor boy.
> He has been vomiting yellow liquid with traces of blood, I have contacted the vets who think it could be too high dosage of medication, we have bloods on Monday 2pm.
> 
> He is eating fine, drinking has increased a lot today, toileting is fine.
> Vets have said to watch him closely and if any changes happen he will be straight to the vets.
> 
> Hopefully it is only medication. He has been doing so well.


Oh gosh I do hope it's just a medicine adjustment needed. I've been hoping for this update, now I can go out and have a hike. Thanks for checking in.

By the way, we haven't forgotten you promised new pics. Hoping to see your without-the-flash shots. But I'm not nagging, really, I promise! I know you are busy.....


----------



## moggie14

Phew, fingers crossed just a meds adjustment needed - please give Snowy a big kiss from me xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Hugs to Snowy, hopefully the medication is all it is x


----------



## huckybuck

Poor baby hope it is just the medication. 

He's had such a lot to deal with; just pray it's a blip xx


----------



## catcoonz

I haven't forgotten photo's, took some with flash off, hopefully they look ok.
Tried to upload but keep losing connection .... I will keep trying.


----------



## cuddlycats

i had a feeling something was up with him that's why I put the post on asking if everything was ok , 
hope its just his medication poor little guy , xx


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is snuggled in my duvet now fast asleep, he has eaten and no more vomiting, hopefully it was just a blip, tests Monday will tell us more.


----------



## moggie14

Aw bless him, Snowy keep warm, keep your food down and fingers crossed for your results on Monday xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

catcoonz said:


> Snowy hasn't been very well today poor boy.
> He has been vomiting yellow liquid with traces of blood, I have contacted the vets who think it could be too high dosage of medication, we have bloods on Monday 2pm.
> 
> He is eating fine, drinking has increased a lot today, toileting is fine.
> Vets have said to watch him closely and if any changes happen he will be straight to the vets.
> 
> Hopefully it is only medication. He has been doing so well.


Are these the meds for his thyroid problem? I know they can be difficult to get right and often need to be re-calculated.

.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Stay warm and get lots of snuggles Snowy xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Yes Felimazole 2.5mg twice a day.

Snowy seems brighter this morning, after bloods tomorrow we will know if the dose is right and we just hit a bad day, no vomiting during the night, just had breakfast so see what happens.


----------



## moggie14

That is good news - hopefully just a blip


----------



## Kaaskat

Poor Snowy - he is having a time of it - hopefully it is just a blip - poor wee man - fingers crossed the blood test results are good and himself gets better soon. If he is like myself and he will have overdone it at Christmas. 
Sounds like his mummy CC is taking really good care of him and he is enjoying his duvet day with mummy. xx

Sending big snuggles and purrs and healing vibes to Snowy xx


----------



## Little Zooey

Thinking of you both for the vet visit today


----------



## Charity

Good luck today Snowy.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, vet is 2pm, will get results 2.30pm, should be home about 3pm, will then update.

Snowy is much better today.


----------



## Kaaskat

I am on tenderhooks -- Paws crossed all goes well Snowy and CC - will be thinking positive thoughts for you both xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, I have my dates wrong  Snowy bloods tomorrow (30th) at 2pm, completely lost track of my days.

He is doing great, the other day was just a blip, Snowy is back to normal again.


----------



## catcoonz

Well, its official ... I am the worse photographer in the world, done with flash, without flash and a button I don't know what it is.

Results are ..... Snowy Xmas ... must say he really enjoyed opening his presents, thank you so much xx


----------



## Ang2

What a transformation CC! He looks the picture of health


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is racing around the house, so much better, very pleased with how he is doing now.

He has a thing for jumping in the bath, such a happy boy.


----------



## Little Zooey

Well, I'm a photographer and they look pretty fantastic to me! Great news that he is back to normal. I don't blame you for losing track of the days either. We extended our cleaning because we are off work, so did the chicken run today and now I can't believe it's Monday


----------



## catcoonz

Not sure how good this photo is but hopefully you can make out a cupboard cat food, cats will eat if we get snowed in, not sure about me 

The 2 scratch posts was xmas gifts as well, everybody has been so generous.


----------



## Little Zooey

A Diogenes scratching barrel! I got one for our cats a few months ago. At the moment they would rather rip baubles off the Christmas tree...


----------



## catcoonz

The barrel was a surprise from M2M, I use it for all the cats including my own.


----------



## cuddlycats

awww lovely photos ,lovely to see the little man ,glad he is feeling better , hopeing for good news tomorrow


----------



## JaimeandBree

What lovely pics of Snowy, he looks like a different cat, I'm glad he had a good Christmas and is feeling better


----------



## Kaaskat

Fingers And paws crossed for good news for cc and Mr snowy at the vets. He looks a totally different cat and is thriving under mummy Cc's expert love and care. The photos are just too cute and it looks like snowy had a fab time opening his numerous pressies


----------



## catcoonz

Just waiting for the vet to phone with blood results so we know dosage then I can update more.

I came home with Snowy as it is cold waiting plus I have flu, shortly I will be going to the vet to collect 4 weeks medication for him.

I can tell you Snowy is a changed cat, vet is very happy and has given the go ahead for his new home, they don't need to see him again.

Heart is normal, urine is normal, we have his passport.

Thank you to everybody who has helped Snowy, I will never forget all the kindness given to save Snowy.


----------



## catcoonz

Just going to collect new dose now for Snowy.

T4 levels are down, we now go from 2.5mg twice a day to 1.25mg twice a day.


----------



## Charity

Lovely to hear such good news for Snowy. I expect his new Mum will be very pleased.


----------



## Kaaskat

Mr Snowy's new mum is over the moon. Xx


----------



## Little Zooey

Wonderful, wonderful news!! I know a whole bunch of forum members (and possibly lurkers too) have been along for what became a roller coaster ride. I've cried tears of worry and tears of joy. So grateful this little boy has the happy ending he deserves.

Thank you so much CC for your wonderful care and I'm sorry if you have borne the brunt of all the worry.

Just one comment for his new owner - that is the dose does seem rather low now. Even with our teeny, tiny Jasper (and he was only ever borderline hyperthyroid), the dose was always 2.5mg twice a day. I would suggest getting Snowy tested again after another month. Once it is definitely stabilised, then he should only need checking twice a year


----------



## JaimeandBree

Fantastic news! I am so pleased for Snowy, well done to everyone involved in rescuing this special boy  xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

awww this is great news thanks cc , cuddles and hugs to you and snowy


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy was worth all the worry, I had never come across thyroid problems before, was a new stressing experience but very rewarding with cuddles from Snowy.

I am so glad I didn't go with the first vet, have now found a wonderful vet who I have transferred all my cats to now, she talks in simple terms so I understand her, I know many times I have nodded my head agreeing I understood, then got home to phone and ask the dumbest questions, this vet was happy to spend time on the phone with me and gave me reassurance I was doing everything right.

The vet did say she wishes Snowy a happy life with his new owner, said she was sad she wouldn't get to see him again as Snowy gave all the staff head butts and cuddles, they all adored him.

I will try my best to hold back tears when snowy leaves me, going to be difficult as I have got so attached to him, but Rosie will continue cuddles and I know in my head and heart Snowy has found the very best home and will bring Rosie so much joy and happiness.

It has put my mind at rest more by speaking with Rosie's lovely vet, they are all very much looking forward to meeting Snowy.

Next blood tests will be in 4 weeks time in Ireland.

For my little Snowy boy, thank you for a xmas miracle, he has really made xmas so special for me.


----------



## Little Zooey

I'm so happy he has given you a special Christmas. I hope your flu gets better soon...


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> Snowy was worth all the worry, I had never come across thyroid problems before, was a new stressing experience but very rewarding with cuddles from Snowy.
> 
> I am so glad I didn't go with the first vet, have now found a wonderful vet who I have transferred all my cats to now, she talks in simple terms so I understand her, I know many times I have nodded my head agreeing I understood, then got home to phone and ask the dumbest questions, this vet was happy to spend time on the phone with me and gave me reassurance I was doing everything right.
> 
> The vet did say she wishes Snowy a happy life with his new owner, said she was sad she wouldn't get to see him again as Snowy gave all the staff head butts and cuddles, they all adored him.
> 
> I will try my best to hold back tears when snowy leaves me, going to be difficult as I have got so attached to him, but Rosie will continue cuddles and I know in my head and heart Snowy has found the very best home and will bring Rosie so much joy and happiness.
> 
> It has put my mind at rest more by speaking with Rosie's lovely vet, they are all very much looking forward to meeting Snowy.
> 
> Next blood tests will be in 4 weeks time in Ireland.
> 
> For my little Snowy boy, thank you for a xmas miracle, he has really made xmas so special for me.


Aw CC, just remember that true love is being able to let go too. You will miss him but as he has a fab new mummy lined up you will be able to hear all about him 
And also, as always - this opens up another space in your heart ready to help the next needy kitty. Bless you. XXX


----------



## huckybuck

Such wonderful news  

To think he was so close to being PTS and look at the life he is leading now and will go on to lead with his new Mum too. It is a miracle thanks to CC and Kaaskat and all the PF members who helped him.

Looking forward to hearing how he gets on in his new home


----------



## Janeylo

It just goes to show what a bit of faith and love can do. Snowy sounded such a sad case when this thread started, it seemed there was little hope, but the dedication from CC and the right vet help has worked wonders. What a brilliant result all round.


----------



## Kaaskat

I can guarantee Snowy will be providing weekly if not daily up dates to CC on his new adventures in Northern Ireland. He will also have his own page on FB and Catster, so everyone can follow his antics just in case this thread has to be closed.

A massive thank you to everyone involved in the rescue of this very very special little man and esp to CC who without her love and excellent care, the outcome could have been very different. As CC indicated my vet Nigel Johnston and the vet nurses are all very very excited about meeting himself Snowy has a appointment for Monday 12 Jan 2014 to get registered and initial check and to ensure the medication is correct, etc he will then go back 2 weeks later for bloods, again I will let everyone know the outcome.

I am so looking forward to welcoming this wee man into my life, I know it will be so hard for CC to see him off on his travels, but he will be in regular contact, when he can get away from all my cuddles and kitty kisses lol

I can never thank CC enough for everything, and for very generously and kindly allowing me to become Snowy's new adoptive mummy, it is a real honour, and one which I shall cherish. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Kaaskat

Little Zooey said:


> Wonderful, wonderful news!! I know a whole bunch of forum members (and possibly lurkers too) have been along for what became a roller coaster ride. I've cried tears of worry and tears of joy. So grateful this little boy has the happy ending he deserves.
> 
> Thank you so much CC for your wonderful care and I'm sorry if you have borne the brunt of all the worry.
> 
> Just one comment for his new owner - that is the dose does seem rather low now. Even with our teeny, tiny Jasper (and he was only ever borderline hyperthyroid), the dose was always 2.5mg twice a day. I would suggest getting Snowy tested again after another month. Once it is definitely stabilised, then he should only need checking twice a year


Thanks for the info Little Zooey it is really appreciated. It is so tricky to get the dosage just right and our feline furkids are so sensitive to even the slightest of change in medication etc, Snowy will be checked and monitored until my vet is happy his medication is correct, and he is stabilized.


----------



## Paddypaws

Great news regarding Snowy....I am really looking forward to following his story on the next stage of his life in NI.
Regarding the doseage of drugs.....I do know that the ideal with these meds is to keep the dose as low as possible whilst still being effective as the drugs themselves can be quite harsh on the system. That said, I also believe that the T4 in an older cat should be kept at the LOW end of normal as T4 naturally declines with age.
Mind you, I think Snowy's new mum mentioned that surgery would certainly be considered and personally I would opt for this or Radio active Iodine if at all possible.


----------



## lorilu

Words fail me but I am smiling through tears of happy.


----------



## Samara

lorilu said:


> Words fail me but I am smiling through tears of happy.


Me too  So glad Snowy is doing so well


----------



## flev

What fantastic news, this very special boy thoroughly deserves a happy future with a loving mum - and it's wonderful to hear that is exactly what he'll be getting. It's also lovely to know we'll still be able to hear about his progress in the future.


----------



## cuddlycats

oh I do hope this thread doesn't get closed , I don't know what catster is, 
I am so glad I opened this thread originally after seeing his little face in that santa suit on the top of the page and his sad story , 
thankyou cc and everyone involved , I do wish I could have done more , 
cuddly kisses from me , fudge and fluff to the little fella snowy ,
happy new year baby ,
best get off here and get to sleep , laying here listening to hubby and the furries snoring and I have tears running down my face now thinking how lucky snowy is xx


----------



## carly87

CC, how is he getting there? Might've been said already but I haven't been able to keep up to date with the thread. Is he needing transport to get over?


----------



## catcoonz

Rosie is collecting on 10th January.


----------



## carly87

Ah, lovely! Do you know what part of Ireland she's based in? North or South?


----------



## catcoonz

Coleraine, Northern Ireland.


----------



## carly87

Fab. Should be fine if passported then.


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, Snowy has his passport now and Rabies vaccine done, he can travel from 7th January. Also microchipped.


----------



## catcoonz

Over the next few days I am going to overload you all with photograph's of Snowy.

Reason being is the 10th January is cancelled, new date for the lovely Rosie to collect is now 8th January.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad to hear Snowy is doing so well and looking forward to his farewell pics. Will be a mixture of emotions when he goes  but I know he is going to the best place he can be.


----------



## Charity

It will be sad to see him go but wonderful knowing he's going to have a lovely new home. Not long now Snowy.


----------



## cuddlycats

looking forward to photos


----------



## Misi

Absolutely fantastic . I missed all the argy bargy. I have no idea what happened or how a thread about rescuing and saving a cat's life could possible become contentious!! . I'm just so glad that he's so well now and off to his new mum. Gotta love white cats


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Over the next few days I am going to overload you all with photograph's of Snowy.
> 
> Reason being is the 10th January is cancelled, new date for the lovely Rosie to collect is now 8th January.


ok, where are they? we are all waiting for these photos so come on missus where have you put them


----------



## catcoonz

All in good time. 

Somebody special on the forum has offered to look at the photo's for me first, so we hopefully end up with a beautiful white snowy, rather than a yellow cat.


----------



## moggie14

Looking forward to the pics x


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you for the kind donations for helping me to help snowy.

I don't know many people by their proper names, only forum names, so a big thank you.

Snowy leaves me tomorrow, sad day but also a happy day for Snowy and Rosie.


----------



## Kaaskat

I hope Cc and Snowy have a super last night together, I hope to collect snowy between 10 and 11 am tomorrow, I have managed to get as far as Oxford tonight so will continue on in the morning. Will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## Jonescat

I don't envy you that journey in this weather - are you on the ferry? bleah.
But hope it all goes well and Snowy is soon in his forever home.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy's ferry journey is on 10th, although poor Rosie does have a drive o Scotland today.

Snowy had a lovely brush, now he must know he needs to look his best as he has just meowed at me, ran at top speed around the house and decided to sit in the water fountain, now I have a very wet soggy cat.


----------



## huckybuck

Just wanted to say goodbye for now Snowy and I hope you have a safe and easy journey home. Be good for your new Mummy and I look forward to seeing pics once you are all settled in.

A BIG thank you to CC for rescuing him (along with everyone else from PF who did their bit too) and a BIG thank you to Kaaskat for literally going that extra mile to take him home.


----------



## wyntersmum

Good luck snowy. Your loved very much by us all here xxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good luck in your new home Snowy, we're all thinking about you 

(((Hugs))) to CC, I know she's going to miss Snowy very much xx


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy has just left me with Rosie to go to his new home.
Rosie is a wonderful lady and Snowy adores her by giving kisses, purring and cuddles.

As predicted Snowy showed me up by paddling in the sink and insisting the tap was on.

Rosie will continue to post photograph's here for us all to follow Snowy.

Thank you so much to everybody, I have gained more experience now of Thyroid problems, found a new fantastic vet and you are all amazing for all the support and kindness given to both myself and Snowy.

Thank you to Rosie, such a lovely person, I hope snowy behaves himself, I have my doubts though and think he is going to give her the run around, cant help but love him. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Some photo's.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Aww, bless him, so glad it went well for Snowy and Rosie 

Lovely pictures CC, glad he showed you up


----------



## JaimeandBree

Good luck Snowy, you're such a lovely boy and I'm sure you'll be spoiled rotten by your new mum 

Well done CC and everyone else who was involved in Snowy's rescue, things looked so bleak for him to begin with that it's so wonderful that he is getting his happy ending 

And as M2M says, hugs to CC too as we all know how much you have bonded with Snowy and how much you'll miss him x


----------



## Misi

What a star. He must have Turkish Van in his ancestry!


----------



## moggie14

This thread continues to make me very happy


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy got a toy for Xmas from somebody on here, not sure who sent it, was in the red envelope, anyway, Snowy says a big thank you, I ensured he went to his new home today with his toy which he loves.


----------



## moggie14

Was it a handmade catnip toy CC? If so I think it was from JaimeandBree


----------



## Charity

Bye Snowy, have a lovely new life xxx. When I look back at the beginning of this thread and think what could have happened to Snowy, what a journey. Well done CC and thank you Rosie.


----------



## Ang2

We should all congratulate ourselves in making a huge difference to the life of one little cat, that had no hope.

This thread just goes to show the power of people, from all corners of the nation, and their contribution, however small


----------



## catcoonz

Was handmade and a red mouse, came with a card with Robins on, Snowy loved his toy, he took it everywhere. Its been in the bath, the sink, in his dinner and to bed with him every night. 

Not sure if you can make it out, stupidly I took a photo of it on wrapping paper.


----------



## JaimeandBree

moggie14 said:


> Was it a handmade catnip toy CC? If so I think it was from JaimeandBree


Busted 

I'm glad Snowy liked it


----------



## wyntersmum

I must admit I was so excited when I read snowy was on his way but now I know he's gone I feel a bit upset stupid I know because I never met him but reading his updates ect feel upset now he's gone so goodness knows how your feeling. Lol bless xxxxx have a fab new life my little snowy. From a near down and out to a king in a castle xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

I feel lost, and mixed emotions, happy Snowy has been helped by so many people and has his new family to adore him, but gosh I miss him so much.


----------



## Little Zooey

Have a happy life Snowy - you deserve it. You need to give yourself a pat on the back CC and take things a little easier for a while


----------



## Samara

Big (((((hugs))))) Catcoonz. Without you none of this would have been possible. Snowy has a lovely forever home and I'm sure you'll keep in touch with his new slave and hear how he's getting on.


----------



## Paddypaws

catcoonz said:


> As predicted Snowy showed me up by paddling in the sink and insisting the tap was on.
> , I hope snowy behaves himself, I have my doubts though and think he is going to give her the run around, cant help but love him. xxx


I am afraid to say that being naughty and causing trouble is in the job description for a DWC. :biggrin:
Luckily Rosie know what she is in for.


----------



## cuddlycats

my computer had to go in to be repaired yesterday and i dont get it back for 10 days ,so hubby dug out our old laptop and i have been all morning trying to connect to the internet on it , but it is worth it to finally get on this thread , so happy to see snowy ,wishing him all the best,he will always have a special place in my heart , hugs to you cc thank you


----------



## catcoonz

Have had an update from Rosie, they had a safe journey to Scotland, Snowy settled on the bed last night, ate his dinner and took his medication like a good boy.


----------



## huckybuck

Glad to hear Snowy ok and I really hope the weather calms down tomorrow for the ferry crossing!


----------



## catcoonz

The weather ferry crossing concerns me, they are leaving early in the morning but it is extremely windy here.

I hope Rosie and Snowy arrives home safe.


----------



## huckybuck

If it stays anything like I've seen on the news I can't imagine they'll be going anywhere. I think it's meant to clear up in the afternoon so maybe they'll be delayed a while.


----------



## JaimeandBree

The weather here in Scotland is horrible today, extremely windy, Jaime is very unsettled by it and is wandering around the house crying 

If the ferry does go today I hope the crossing isn't too rough for Rosie and Snowy x


----------



## catcoonz

Very windy here aswell, all the cats are unsettled.

Not sure if the ferry was cancelled, hopefully will have an email later today.


----------



## huckybuck

Just looked at the cairnryan P&O site and the ferry is operating 45 mins late. I was thinking about Snowy and the ferrywondering if he might feel sick irrespective of the weather - being deaf his balance might also be affected  but he did seem to travel well in the car  so I'm keeping fingers crossed for him (and Rosie).


----------



## Soozi

I'm so happy to hear that snowy is going to have a new life with people he will love. CC snowy will miss you too Hun it won't be one sided he will always remember you. Goodbye to our Christmas star and hugs for you CC XX


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Just a quick update on Mr Snowy and I. I thought I had posted on Friday morning, but for some reason the post, didn't make it to the forum .

Mr Snowy and I had a very long journey from his mummy CC's home on Thursday, to my lovely friend's place in beautiful Blairgowrie. We had several comfort breaks, but managed to get home just before the storms really hit Scotland. 

On our way to Scotland Snowy made sure to tell me all his likes and dislikes and everything in between. lol He was certainly in very chatty form on Thursday, though he did manage to squeeze in two big sleeps. lol

When we arrived at home Snowy ambled out of his carrier and stretched his legs, then he had his tea and tablets and then promptly set about finding the best place in the house to have a wash, namely on the bed with me . Needless to say lots of cuddles, purrs, headbutts and kisses were exchanged , and then we had a bit of a sneaky lie in on Friday morning.

Mr Snowy has been as good as gold - he is such a wee pet, so friendly and chatty and oh so loving, I am so so so glad CC felt I was a suitable home for him, he is currently loving Scottish hospitality, and is curled up in bed with me with his head on the lap top keyboard as I type this post. (Probably to make sure this post actually posts -lol)

Mr Snowy and I are heading back to Northern Ireland tonight on the ferry - fingers crossed the weather will be calm - if not we will just hang on in beautiful Scotland until the weather improves, We hope to be back in Coleraine in the early hours of tomorrow morning.

Thank you everyone for your good wishes for safe travelling it is really appreciated. I will update you all again when we get home to NI.

In the meantime , here is a photo of himself and his new scottish pal 

Hugs and purrs to all

Mr Snowy and I xx


----------



## catcoonz

Hi Rosie,

Thank you for being the wonderful person I knew you would be for Mr Snowy 

Have a safe journey, Mr Snowy looks great, very content and he loves you so much. xx


----------



## Mum to Missy

What a lovely update Kaaskat, I'm so pleased that Mr. Snowy has taken so well to you and is so settled as well and that the journey hasn't seemed to have troubled him.

Great to see a picture of him as well, I hope he can take his new friend home with him 

Good luck with the ferry crossing, I hope the wind dies down and it's a smooth sea for you both.

Thinking of you both xx

Purrs and headbuts from Missy, Willowbee, Evie Diva and Gus


----------



## moggie14

Thanks for the update :thumbup1:
What a lovely photo - Snowy looks so well! I hope you both have a safe journey home xx


----------



## cats galore

A lovely update on a beautiful boy. Have a safe journey home


----------



## Charity

I was wondering how you were getting on. He's looks adorable and so laid back. Really glad its all going well and look forward to another update when you get home. Have a good journey.


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you for the lovely updateso glad to hear he is safe and sound and happy. And I'm really pleased you are happy with him too 

I hope the weather settles and the crossing is gentle for you both tonight.

Take care and we look forward to hearing from you back home in Coleraine


----------



## Soozi

Www you have painted a lovely picture of how life is for both of you! It's been a long journey in every sense of the word but such a happy ending! I wish you and Snowy every happiness! Lots of love from me and Liddy :001_tt1::001_tt1:xxx


----------



## Little Zooey

I've been thinking of you both (and CC of course) over the past few days. Thank you so much for the update - I can even picture where you were staying as I was in Blairgowrie with my parents about 40 years ago!

Have a safe journey and I wish you and Mr Snowy a wonderful future together


----------



## catcoonz

Thinking of Mr Snowy all the time, I hope he is enjoying his new home in Ireland.


----------



## huckybuck

catcoonz said:


> Thinking of Mr Snowy all the time, I hope he is enjoying his new home in Ireland.


Me too - I keep coming here to see how he's settling in; hoping we might hear something over the weekend


----------



## cuddlycats

hoping for an update , how did the ferry crossing go , how is snowy in his new home


----------



## cuddlycats

hi any updates , keep popping on here to see if snowy got to Ireland and how he is settling in


----------



## cats galore

I keep wondering how he is too. Haven't you had any contact CC? You must be concerned tbh


----------



## catcoonz

I have emailed Rosie but no replies as yet, yes miss Snowy and just want to know he is settling into his new home.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I have emailed Rosie but no replies as yet, yes miss Snowy and just want to know he is settling into his new home.


I can understand that completely CC. It's hard letting any go but when you have nursed them back to health it's so difficult Hope you hear something soon x


----------



## catcoonz

Im sure Rosie and Snowy are fine, as they say no news is good news.

I expect Rosie is settling Snowy into her home and will post soon. I know Rosie is a wonderful lady and will take good care of Mr Snowy.


----------



## Ang2

Some towns have been left without power and internet problems due to the severe weather. Im sure we will hear soon.

Hugs CC, youre just a star!


----------



## huckybuck

Ang2 said:


> Some towns have been left without power and internet problems due to the severe weather. Im sure we will hear soon.
> 
> Hugs CC, youre just a star!


Yes, Northern Ireland has been hit very hard with the weather; snow etc so I'm sure this is the reason.

WEATHER: Snow causes havoc on north coast - Coleraine Times


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Just popping by to give a update on Mr Snowy and I. We arrived at the ferry by the skin of our teeth last Sunday night. Silly me, got lost on the bypass of Glasgow, and ended up in Greenock, instead of heading for Kilmarnock, so to say it was a hair raising trip would be a understatement lol. Though Mr Snowy took it all in his stride and slept like a good boy for most of the journey, he woke up when we boarded the ferry, and I got a quick cuddle before having to head upstairs to the deck. Snowy then decided it was another good opportunity to have another big sleep. Lucky the crossing was relatively calm, though the roads were very icy.

We arrived back in Coleraine around 3 am on Monday morning, and himself was delighted to get out of his cage for a quick leg stretch and some food, he then promptly hopped onto the bed, much to the bewilderment of my other cats, and went to sleep. lol - only Snowy lol

On Monday morning, Mr Snowy was registered with my vet in Ballymoney and has a appointment to see the vet this Monday for bloods and a check up etc, but he seems to be settling in fine, eating rings round him, lol. I think Northern Ireland life is agreeing with him. He is so good and takes his meds with no probs. He was impressed with his sunday lunch offerings today, cooked chicken which was lovely and moist, he was purring away when he was being hand fed the chicken.

I have discovered Mr Snowy is a total catnip fiend and has some great craic with some catnip sausages in the house, throwing them in the air and catching them and then rabbit kicking the life out of them lol, he loves to sleep on my bed, snoring his wee head off, but he really is a wee dote.

Only two negative things happened since our return, first was the weather - we had snow and our electric was disconnected, but we got reconnected relatively quickly, and the second thing was my other deaf cat (who tends to be a bit grumpy and bossy) ran at Snowy (she runs but never makes contact - if she did I think it would freak her out completely) and it scared him and he freaked slightly and squealed, but he now knows to stay clear of her. He is a quick learner lol. Otherwise everything is going well.

I have attached a photo of himself in residence. Enjoy and I will keep you up to date

Thanks for all the good wishes and chat soon

Love and purrs from Snowy and I

NB CC: Snowy has asked me to tell you to watch for the postman as he has sent something special in the post to you xxx


----------



## Charity

Snowy looks wonderful and sounds like he enjoyed his big adventure. Hope you'll both be very happy together. :thumbup1:


----------



## cats galore

Oh he looks fantastic:001_wub: So glad to hear you made it home safely and that he is doing so well


----------



## moggie14

What a lovely post! So pleased to hear everything is going so well, Snowy looks amazing I have to say :001_wub:


----------



## The Wild Bunch

So pleased that all is going well and he is enjoying his new life. He looks fab!


----------



## catcoonz

Oh Snowy, you do look such a beautiful boy, Rosie, thank you so much for the update, I knew Snowy would be ok, you have made me so happy tonight.

You really didn't need to send me anything, but thank you so much.

Been hard without snowy, I didn't realise just how much I adored him until he left, he looks so happy and chicken very lucky boy. xxx


----------



## Little Zooey

Thank you so much for the update. I keep thinking he doesn't look like the same cat that was spotted all those weeks ago. I'm so happy for both of you and look forward to more updates


----------



## cuddlycats

lovely update thanks kaaskat snowy is looking lovely and great to hear he is getting on with other cats


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so pleased he's settled in so well - it's lovely to see him looking great and none the worse for his long journey - poor you too, what an ordeal!! And then the snow on top!!!!

It's still early days with intros but it all sounds completely normal behaviour whether the cats are deaf or otherwise. 

Thrilled to bits to get this update


----------



## lorilu

Kaaskat said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just popping by to give a update on Mr Snowy and I. We arrived at the ferry by the skin of our teeth last Sunday night. Silly me, got lost on the bypass of Glasgow, and ended up in Greenock, instead of heading for Kilmarnock, so to say it was a hair raising trip would be a understatement lol. Though Mr Snowy took it all in his stride and slept like a good boy for most of the journey, he woke up when we boarded the ferry, and I got a quick cuddle before having to head upstairs to the deck. Snowy then decided it was another good opportunity to have another big sleep. Lucky the crossing was relatively calm, though the roads were very icy.
> 
> We arrived back in Coleraine around 3 am on Monday morning, and himself was delighted to get out of his cage for a quick leg stretch and some food, he then promptly hopped onto the bed, much to the bewilderment of my other cats, and went to sleep. lol - only Snowy lol
> 
> On Monday morning, Mr Snowy was registered with my vet in Ballymoney and has a appointment to see the vet this Monday for bloods and a check up etc, but he seems to be settling in fine, eating rings round him, lol. I think Northern Ireland life is agreeing with him. He is so good and takes his meds with no probs. He was impressed with his sunday lunch offerings today, cooked chicken which was lovely and moist, he was purring away when he was being hand fed the chicken.
> 
> I have discovered Mr Snowy is a total catnip fiend and has some great craic with some catnip sausages in the house, throwing them in the air and catching them and then rabbit kicking the life out of them lol, he loves to sleep on my bed, snoring his wee head off, but he really is a wee dote.
> 
> Only two negative things happened since our return, first was the weather - we had snow and our electric was disconnected, but we got reconnected relatively quickly, and the second thing was my other deaf cat (who tends to be a bit grumpy and bossy) ran at Snowy (she runs but never makes contact - if she did I think it would freak her out completely) and it scared him and he freaked slightly and squealed, but he now knows to stay clear of her. He is a quick learner lol. Otherwise everything is going well.
> 
> I have attached a photo of himself in residence. Enjoy and I will keep you up to date
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and chat soon
> 
> Love and purrs from Snowy and I
> 
> NB CC: Snowy has asked me to tell you to watch for the postman as he has sent something special in the post to you xxx


I had to read this several times because I kept missing parts, what with all the sobbing I'm doing.

What a beautiful happy ending story, or really..for Mr Snowy, it's only the beginning of his story, of a lifetime of happiness and love. Thanks for the update.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Thank you so much for the update. Snowy looks wonderful and so happy, what a lovely happy ending for him, he's landed right on his little paws :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh my he is looking handsome. 
As for your female 'charging' at him.....my Millie does the same thing so it must be another DWC trait.
It sounds like he has settled in well and knows he is on to a good thing with cooked chicken and all.


----------



## Soozi

What a lovely update! Our Christmas star is looking so relaxed and happy. I do feel for you CC but what a success story you must feel very proud of your achievements with Snowy he's so gorgeous. Really pleased for all concerned! Be happy!:001_wub:


----------



## chillminx

Brilliant news that Snowy has settled in so well! He is looking wonderful, bless him:001_wub: 

So glad he has been given this chance of happiness thanks to CC rescuing him and Rosie giving him a permanent home.


----------



## Kaaskat

Dear dear - Don't think Mr Snowy likes Mondays - he is lying here on the bed with the paw covering his eyes - lol

Seems he feels the same about my dislike of Monday's lol


----------



## catcoonz

So Cute, Mr Snowy is having a much deserved day in bed, I don't blame him. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Dear Rosie & Snowy,

Thank You for such a thoughtful and wonderful gift I have received today.
Always a special place in my heart Snowy forever, Rosie, I am so pleased you have given Snowy a special home and for the updates. xxx


----------



## moggie14

catcoonz said:


> Dear Rosie & Snowy,
> 
> Thank You for such a thoughtful and wonderful gift I have received today.
> Always a special place in my heart Snowy forever, Rosie, I am so pleased you have given Snowy a special home and for the updates. xxx


Oh how lovely! You deserve it hun and we are all grateful to hear about Snowy


----------



## Soozi

What a beautiful gift for a beautiful person! So You CC! XXX


----------



## huckybuck

That is just so lovely  What a kind lady Rosie must be and I'm so very glad he has gone to live with her. If she is spoiling his foster Mum can you imagine what a life Snowy must be enjoying 

You deserve it!!!!!


----------



## Charity

That is so lovely.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy is very loved by Rosie and sleeps on her bed.


----------



## cuddlycats

aww what a lovely gift and keepsake from snowy , lovely to hear he is getting spoiled


----------



## Mum to Missy

What a beautiful gift 

I think it sums you up to a T CC


----------



## catcoonz

I am sure Rosie will not mind me sharing a photograph of the beautiful Snowy. xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Lovely to hear/see another update on Snowy, he looks so content 

And a lovely gift for you CC, sums you up, a cat's guardian angel


----------



## catcoonz

Rosie has tonight given me permission to share news of Snowy as she is very busy but she will update as soon as she can.

Mr Snowy has had a double thyroid operation, it was found that his thyroids had enlarged again and as the vet was concerned of being on life long medication this may have caused kidney failure it was decided to operate.

I can now announce that Mr Snowy has now fully recovered from this, stitches have been removed and has another vet check for calcium levels in a months time.

I know you will all share thoughts and send Rosie and Snowy hugs whilst Rosie is busy getting weight back on Snowy.


----------



## cuddlycats

hubby said to me today how is snowy , I said sleeps on rosies bed and he laughed , came on here and read this update thanks cc , gentle hugs to snowy and hugs to you rosie , still think of him and reading that advert so happy he is ok sending vibes for a speedy recovery , xx


----------



## Little Zooey

I think this is the fairytale ending we all hoped for


----------



## wyntersmum

Always in my thoughts. Sending big gentle paddy paw hugs xXxX to everyone


----------



## Charity

That's good news, let's hope it all points to a happy future now for Rosie and Snowy.


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Rosie has tonight given me permission to share news of Snowy as she is very busy but she will update as soon as she can.
> 
> Mr Snowy has had a double thyroid operation, it was found that his thyroids had enlarged again and as the vet was concerned of being on life long medication this may have caused kidney failure it was decided to operate.
> 
> I can now announce that Mr Snowy has now fully recovered from this, stitches have been removed and has another vet check for calcium levels in a months time.
> 
> I know you will all share thoughts and send Rosie and Snowy hugs whilst Rosie is busy getting weight back on Snowy.


Brilliant Brilliant news CC! the op was worth it for Snowy he will be healthier for it long term! Bless you and hugs for You, Rosie and not least Snowy! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ang2

Such wonderful news. Im sure Snowy will have a long and happy life with Rosie. Sending hugs and best wishes.

and .... Well done CC !


----------



## moggie14

Wow thanks for the update CC - so pleased to hear Snowy is doing so well bless him xx


----------



## huckybuck

What a wonderful update - so glad he's had the op and all is well..

And, no more meds for him or Rosie - he will be one very happy boy


----------



## JaimeandBree

Aww what brilliant news! So pleased for Snowy and Rosie  x


----------



## Mum to Missy

Brilliant news big (((HUGS))) all round


----------



## catcoonz

Please can we have some positive vibes for Mr Snowy.

The vet has found a large abscess around his back tooth, the vet has kept Snowy in tonight and will extract the tooth tomorrow.

Hugs to Rosie and Snowy xx


----------



## bingolitle

Oodles of healing vibes on their way!!! 

He must feel like he's really in the wars poor love


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh poor little soldier!  Everything crossed for Snowy x


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh no, J&B send furry kisses to Snowy, get well soon wee man!xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

get well vibes to the gorgeous snowy and a gentle hug xx


----------



## Ang2

Poor little man has been through so much. He's a little fighter and Im sure he will get through this.


----------



## moggie14

Big hugs to Snowy - get well soon dude xx


----------



## huckybuck

After all he's been through, poor Snowy, I hope he gets through this quickly and easily and can get back home to Rose asap. Thinking of him xxx


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Please can we have some positive vibes for Mr Snowy.
> 
> The vet has found a large abscess around his back tooth, the vet has kept Snowy in tonight and will extract the tooth tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs to Rosie and Snowy xx


Awww our poor Snowy! He will be fine once the nasty tooth has gone! please let us know how he is! huge hugs to you and Rosie and healing strokes for our Snowy!:001_wub:


----------



## lorilu

All paws crossed here for our Special Boy Mr. Snowy!


----------



## Little Zooey

I'll be thinking of him. We've just come back from a long round trip to our specialist ferret vet. Two boys needed dentals and one girl needed a check up. Thankfully they are all fine, but it turned out Baldrick had an abcess too. He's right as rain and I'm sure Snowy will be fine too


----------



## lorilu

Any news? xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

No news as yet, as soon as I hear from Rosie I will post.


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update:

Snowy is back home with Rosie, eating well and had 3 teeth extracted.

Rosie will update but she is very tired and been a worrying time. Hopefully now Rosie can enjoy Snowy.

Valentines hugs for Snowy xx


----------



## wyntersmum

Oh no not more things. Bless. Sending big gentle big paddy paw hugs xxxxx


----------



## Paddypaws

of course it is always upsetting when they need anaesthetic....but Rosie is a very experienced owner and I know she has great faith in her vet....so I am sure Snowy is in safe hands and will make a good recovery


----------



## catcoonz

OMG ...........................


Mr Snowy has sent me a valentines present, I so love that little man :001_tt1:

Flowers, chocolates and a teddy,

Mr Snowy, you are the only male a girl could ever wish for xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you so much Rosie, I am speechless.

Where's the camera


----------



## Ang2

Oh wow!


----------



## catcoonz

Photo's xxx


----------



## oliviarussian

catcoonz said:


> Photo's xxx


You SO deserve it CC, have a lovely day x


----------



## huckybuck

Awww that's made me want to cry!!!

I'm so glad he's home and safe and eating well. But how lovely he (Rosie) found the time to send such a thoughtful gift in amongst all that was going on


----------



## Soozi

Snowy loves you CC and Rosie knew he wanted to send you a Valentine's gift. So nice of her to carry out his wishes.  x


----------



## lorilu

Aw, Mr Snowy will feel so much better without those nasty teeth. He'll be a new man for sure.


----------



## Little Zooey

Oh how wonderful - about Snowy and the gifts. I can sympathise with Rosie on the emotional drain thing. I was worried about taking the ferrets... needlessly of course, because we have one of the best ferret vets in the UK. Now one of our elderly llamas has a grubby mouth and is off his hard food. He's in great shape, but I'll have to get the farm vet out on Monday to check.

Happy Valentine's Day to you Mr Snowy!


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Finally got mummy Rosie to put some photos up of myself. 

As mummy CC has indicated mummy Rosie and I have had a bit if a time of it, but I promise I will get mummy Rosie to fill you in later after she has been to her cousin's birthday do.

Thank you everyone for your love and support and healing vibes 

You are all wonderful folk and so so special to me


Kitty kisses and big purrs

Mr Snowy xxxxx


----------



## moggie14

I hope Snowy is feeling much better after removal of his nasty teeth - much love to you both and thanks for the great photos xx


----------



## cuddlycats

awww that's lovely cc and rosie thanks for the photos of snowy he is adorable sending a big hug to you both  hope your feeling lots better little man xx


----------



## Soozi

Can snowy get any more handsome! Thank you so much Rosie for the beautiful photos they speak for themselves. Huge hugs to both of you. :thumbsup: xxx


----------



## Charity

I can't believe how wonderful he looks even if his mouth's a bit sore. Lets hope that's all his medical issues behind him. Get better soon beautiful. xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Thank you for persuading mummy Rosie to put up your pictures Mr Snowy! You look just as handsome as ever and hopefully things will settle down for you now that those nasty old teeth are gone  xxx


----------



## Little Zooey

Oh... he's looking so good! Thank you for the update and look forward to more when you aren't so busy


----------



## wyntersmum

Two words oh wow. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pasuded

Sometimes it is better to euthanize a cat than to warehouse it in a shelter.


----------



## lorilu

Read the thread.


----------



## Kaaskat

Pasuded said:


> Sometimes it is better to euthanize a cat than to warehouse it in a shelter.


Hi

Thank you for your opinion. One I don't share in this case. I am sure CC and I would do it all over again for Mr Snowy. He is a wonderful wee man and I am so blessed that CC rescued him and allowed me to become his adoptive mum. Snowy was in a loving foster home before I travelled from NI to collect him. He had the roam of Cc's home and was spoilt beyond belief. (As he deserved) and he now has the luxury of doing what he wants here. Eg lying in bed, going downstairs and playing with his toys and watching the stir outside. So I am not sure how you pick up he was in a ware house?!?!?
Anyhow I am sure you have reasons as to the way you feel, but in this case I believe euthanasia was definitely not the best option.


----------



## moggie14

Pasuded said:


> Oh, boo-hoo, you made me feel so bad for reading the entire thread and them stating an opinion, boo-hoo.


I might stop visiting PF during half term in the future


----------



## catcoonz

Pasuded said:


> Sometimes it is better to euthanize a cat than to warehouse it in a shelter.


Not all shelters are the same.

Snowy deserved the chance of a happy life, many people here and the lovely Rosie worked hard to ensure Snowy was saved.

Euthanize, never, each life is precious and deserves a chance.

Your comment has really annoyed me, thankfully not everybody thinks the same.


----------



## Little Zooey

We all know Snowy is special, but even the scared problem ones are special. What Snowy did was to engage a bunch of individuals and turn them into a team. A team that did the right thing and fought tooth and nail to make life happier for one little soul. And you know what? I think that makes the world a better place!


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasuded said:


> Sometimes it is better to euthanize a cat than to warehouse it in a shelter.


Really? Not all shelters are warehouses and certainly not here in the UK. I think that is rather a cruel remark to make of a situation you know little or nothing about.


----------



## Kaaskat

Snowy has asked me to say thank you to everyone for their support.
CC is right no creature should be pts unless it is in the creatures best interest, everyone and everything deserves a chance. As some one pointed out even the more tricker kitties amongst us sometimes just need a little love and time to know that not all humans are going to be hurtful to them. I know this only too well with my wee woman Katniss who I rescued from a awful situ. She still has her moments like us all but she is getting there.
Without the goodness from all these fantastic members, my wee boy would been dead and he would have passed thinking what a crap old life that no one gave a dam . Now he knows there are a team of angels out there trying to help rescue these beautiful souls.
I note you have dogs and fish. I sincerely hope you never find yourself in a situ were you can't look after your dogs or afford to keep them. Because if I were them I would be a tad worried about my life expectancy.


----------



## Misi

Pasuded said:


> Sometimes it is better to euthanize a cat than to warehouse it in a shelter.


Eh?????????? ut:. As my dad used to say, when us kids were a bit lippy, "Crawl back in your cheese, Fido!!" 

Snowy looks soooo handsome. This is the story of the year (well straddling 2014 and 2015). It's been epic, but it just gets better and better.


----------



## chillminx

moggie14 said:


> I might stop visiting PF during half term in the future


I completely agree M14 It does seem to be one of the times of the year that regularly attracts certain types who seem to join the forum with the sole purpose of being offensive and annoying to folk. 

I am not sure the schools in the USA have the same half-terms as we do in the UK, (or any half terms at all come to that), so maybe a student with not enough work to do and too much time on their hands..


----------



## Misi

chillminx said:


> I completely agree M14 It does seem to be one of the times of the year that regularly attracts certain types who seem to join the forum with the sole purpose of being offensive and annoying to folk.
> 
> I am not sure the schools in the USA have the same half-terms as we do in the UK, (or any half terms at all come to that), so maybe a student with not enough work to do and too much time on their hands..


Sadly, I don't think it's a half-term thing. I think it's a case of someone not having a filter between their brain and typing finger!!!!


----------



## moggie14

I rushed home from work today worried that this thread might have been closed - so very pleased it hasn't - we all need our Snowy fix 

It's hard for me (and I'm sure you guys too) but please let's not feed the troll. xx


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Really? Not all shelters are warehouses and certainly not here in the UK. I think that is rather a cruel remark to make of a situation you know little or nothing about.


It's not the only cruel comment that has been made by this poster recently 
They have been making snide remarks in other threads. Best to ignore total ignorance.


----------



## huckybuck

Kaaskat - how wonderful to see him looking so well and happy. You clearly adore him and it's lovely to hear how he is getting on. I too hope this is the end of the medical issues for him and he has a clean bill of health from now on.

Lots of love to you and to lovely CC too for rescuing our gorgeous boy


----------



## Kaaskat

Misi said:


> Eh?????????? ut:. As my dad used to say, when us kids were a bit lippy, "Crawl back in your cheese, Fido!!"
> 
> Snowy looks soooo handsome. This is the story of the year (well straddling 2014 and 2015). It's been epic, but it just gets better and better.


Iove your dad's saying. Defo made me and snowy chuckle. Thanks Misi for sharing that I so needed it after this mad Monday xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws

huckybuck said:


> It's not the only cruel comment that has been made by this poster recently
> They have been making snide remarks in other threads. Best to ignore total ignorance.


And yet the same poster is winging about other posters being 'mean' 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-and-suggestions/392561-extremely-rude-mods.html


----------



## chillminx

Must say I really did think it was a school age person, or a college student but looking at their profile it seems this is not the case at all, if the details are to be believed


----------



## Pasuded

You dont need to get your panties in a knot. CTFO! You people are way overreacting over one simple little comment. Im glad he found a home.


----------



## Polski

Misi said:


> "Crawl back in your cheese, Fido!!"


Oh I like this, might just have to use it next time my son tries being mouthy...I know I'll just get a "eh?" reply


----------



## Pasuded

LOL


----------



## Polski

chillminx said:


> Must say I really did think it was a school age person, or a college student but looking at their profile it seems this is not the case at all, if the details are to be believed


I don't think they are to be believed. No pictures (the lovebird picture is one from a wallpaper site) trying to get the last word on every thread that is visible from the home page, the only person in their family I've not seen mentioned so far is Uncle Tom Cobbly, has said to 2 cat owners that their cats don't look pure bred (rude) then has the cheek to complain that others are rude to him/her! Oh yeah, the rolling eye or tongue out emoticon at the end of most posts...Smacks of a kid to me or IQ of a kid!


----------



## Ang2

Pasuded said:


> You dont need to get your panties in a knot. CTFO! You people are way overreacting over one simple little comment. Im glad he found a home.


Then please have some respect for the hard work put in to rescuing Snowy by many PF members. Such an insensitive remark was a little unfair and uncalled for. Try to make friends here, rather than getting peoples' backs up


----------



## chillminx

I agree with Polski - there is a discrepancy between the profile details and the style of writing. It just doesn't ring true, especially the overuse of certain emoticons.

Unfortunately it seems the aim of the person is to get people's backs up, which he has succeeded in doing, not just on this sub-forum, but on others too. 
Most effective thing would be to ignore him really.

EDIT: I wonder if this is the same guy? (same name) 

How To Eat Hamburgers - TV des Tages 12.01.2015 | Funcloud


----------



## MoggyBaby

Peeps - let's not waste time on the waster. It is detracting from this thread which is about the gorgeous Snowy, not some nasty little troll. It is just an oxygen thief - ignore it, starve it and it will fade away.......

.


----------



## Kaaskat

Mr Snowy has given the best pose for this cretin......0nly his Lordship could come up with this. Take note peeps. Mr Snowy says turn your back on these cretins. Lol xxx


----------



## Blackcats

Such a shame to see the OPs behaviour.

I genuinely did give them the benefit of the doubt on their mod thread. Alas, I was wrong.

Sometimes gut feeling isn't always right so benefit of the doubt can be given.

Mods were right to ban. Not sure what people get in going through the time to make an account and post these sort of comments.


----------



## Blackcats

Kaaskat said:


> Mr Snowy has given the best pose for this cretin......0nly his Lordship could come up with this. Take note peeps. Mr Snowy says turn your back on these cretins. Lol xxx


Looooooove it.


----------



## Kaaskat

Mr Snowy had a review appointment with our fantastic vet Nigel to see how his gums and extractions were doing. Nigel is very pleased with Snowy and gave him another anti biotic shot as the gum were the abscess was is still a little inflamed. Mr Snowy is due to be seen again on Friday morning for another wee check up. Whilst we were at the vets snowy got his weight checked after his op he was 3.30 this morning he was 3.65. So needless to day Nigel and I are over the moon with his progress.
Attached are a few photos taken after we came back from the vets xxx


----------



## Ang2

Lovely photos  He looks so happy and content, bless!


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy looks so happy, glad he is gaining the weight.

Thank you Rosie xxx


----------



## Soozi

Rosie he is looking so gorgeous. Great that he gaining weight now too but he looks perfect the way he is. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

awww gorgeous boy, looking good


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Just thought I would drop in and give you all a quick update on our wee man Mr Snowy. Mr Snowy, was at the vet again on Friday and had his final anti botic shot for the nasty tooth abscesses that he had, the vet is very very pleased with Mr Snowy's progress and we both hope, he will get a break now in his health problems, poor wee soldier he had a right time of it with the thyroidectomy and his teeth. 
He seems to be coming on leaps and bounds and we are not due back at the vet until 5 March for a routine weight check, providing there are no emergencies in the meantime.
Mr Snowy and I have had rather lazy Sunday, plenty of cuddles and play time with his new toys (Valerian and catnip knottys). Mr Snowy thoroughly recommends them  
Here are a few photos of our boy in action.
Big kitty kisses to you all and chat soon
Mr Snowy and I xx


----------



## Kaaskat

Mr Snowy and his knotties  x


----------



## moggie14

Oh Snowy gets more handsome by the day! Lovely pink nose too 
Bless him, onwards and upwards now for you my boy. Thanks for the update xx


----------



## catcoonz

Mr Snowy looking a very handsome boy xx


----------



## Ang2

Those photos took my breath away! Thank you so much for brightening my day


----------



## cuddlycats

ohhhh he is just so handsome , lovely seeing him looking so good


----------



## Misi

Simba likes valerian knotties, too. Must be a white boy thing . Snowy looks scrumptious :001_tt1:


----------



## cuddlycats

hi rosie , just wondering if there are any updates on the gorgeous snowy , and I was wondering how does he get on with your other cats ,I am just missing seeing the little fella ,


----------



## cuddlycats

hi just me again wondering if there are any snowy updates , how is the little man ?


----------



## catcoonz

I have emailed Rosie but still waiting for a reply xx

I am sure she is enjoying cuddles, if anything bad had happened Rosie would have let me know.


----------



## cuddlycats

yes of course , I have just been thinking of him lately 
my 2 have been zooming around but are currently fast asleep cuddled up together


----------



## moggie14

No news is good news


----------



## catcoonz

I have heard from Rosie and Snowy, all is fine and I will update new photograph's from Rosie this morning.


----------



## cuddlycats

oh brilliant excited to see photos glad everything is fine ,


----------



## Kaaskat

Hi All

Sorry we have not updated, for ages, so much has happened here since our last post.

There was a unexpected death in the family and this kinda threw us all a tad, but we are back into the swing of things again.

Mr Snowy is happy now I am finally getting round to mailing all his fans on PF, he is chilling quite happily here beside me as I type. 

Mr S is keeping really well, seems to be thriving on the Northern Ireland air, and home cooking. Our vet Nigel is really really pleased with Mr Snowy's progress and his weight is improving. We go for monthly weigh in's, and so far touch wood all is going well.

Mr Snowy is looking forward to the brighter and longer evenings, and hopefully warmer weather, as he has a brand new harness and lead which we are hoping to get good use of so he can explore the garden safely, and enjoy some wind in his fur.

Mr S gets on really well with all his other roomies, he is just such a gentle wee soul, with the deepest puur and friendliest nature to everyone and everything. I am so blessed he is part of my life, as he has been a complete rock for me during the past few weeks, and I don't know how I would have coped without him - he really is a angel in fur.

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes re himself.

Here are few new photos taken last night.

Huge kitty kisses and purrs to everyone on the forum and to all their furbabies, and special kitty kiss for mammy CC.

Happy Easter everyone

Mr Snowy and me xxxxx


----------



## Little Zooey

Thank you so much for the update Rosie and I'm so sorry things have been difficult in your life recently. Cats seem to know when we're sad and I'm so happy you have Mr Snowy to comfort you. It's wonderful to see how he is thriving with you. He has a huge fan club in here as you know


----------



## moggie14

Thanks for the update! He looks great! xx


----------



## cuddlycats

so sorry to hear of your loss rosie , hope you are ok ,
and I am so glad you have snowy to comfort you , its lovely seeing him so well , and isn't he handsome in his bandana , gorgeous boy , thanks for the update hugs to you both , ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## Polly G

Mr Snowy is looking great - thanks for the update xx


----------



## Inky.imp

Hi All 

Finally found you all again. Mama had problems with her email account and lost the link to the forum, but I am back now. I will get mama to post a bit more later on tonight once she comes back from heading to the supermarket to forage for my tea 

Waves to Catzcoontz, Chillminx, Huckybuck and all my other friends and fans

Kitty Kisses and Purrs

Mr Snowy ( From Beautiful Coleraine in NI) 

xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Hello beautiful Snowy, looking wonderful in the photograph's. xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Inky.imp said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally found you all again. Mama had problems with her email account and lost the link to the forum, but I am back now. I will get mama to post a bit more later on tonight once she comes back from heading to the supermarket to forage for my tea
> 
> Waves to Catzcoontz, Chillminx, Huckybuck and all my other friends and fans
> 
> Kitty Kisses and Purrs
> 
> Mr Snowy ( From Beautiful Coleraine in NI)
> 
> xxxx


Awww thank you so much I still have photos of snowy on my computer! I am so please he is doing so well and why wouldn't he be! You're an angel! Lovely to see you! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Here is an earlier pics of Snowy for anyone who hasn't seen him before! Gorgeous boy! my fave photo!


----------



## Ang2

So good to hear from you. How is the gorgeous Mr. Snowy?


----------



## Charity

Its lovely to see him looking so well.


----------



## moggie14

Hooray the lovely Mr Snowy! How are you both?? xx


----------



## Little Zooey

Oh how wonderful to see you again!


----------



## cuddlycats

lovely to see mr snowy he is looking gorgeous , been thinking about him the last week or two ,so lovely to have an update , thank you , hugs xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awww lovely to see Mr Snowy again, thanks for the update xxx


----------



## Inky.imp

Hi All

I finally managed to get mama sat down with a cup of her funky tea, and type this message to you all. I apologise for being MIA but mama's email account got closed down, and she couldn't remember the forum name - so for the last week or so mama and I have been trawling the websites looking for my friends and loyal fan base 

As you know, I moved across the pond to Northern Ireland in January after having a wonderful time in Oxford with my adorable temporary mama and friend CC. I immediately bagsied mama's bed here in Coleraine, and have been here ever since with occasional outings downstairs and wandering round the house. But I prefer to stay on mama's bed as it is soooooooooo soft and cosy. Mama has a TV in the room so I get to catch up with Jeremy Kyle in the afternoon and some of the soaps in the evening when mama is home from home from work.

Things are really really good here in Coleraine, I am really enjoying myself, and being treated like a prince. Mama reckons I deserve to be treated like a King after all my troubles and because I am such a good boy.

I have put on weight and Uncle Nigel ( The vet) is very happy with my progress and weight. I am up to 4 KG now, and I don't have any more problems with my teeth though uncle Nigel reckons I might need one or two more out within the year, but mama keeps me under close observation, and brings me to Uncle Nigel if she sees anything amiss. I am due to go back in the next fortnight to see Nigel as I have to have my yearly booster and my regular check up.

Summer has been pretty awful this year with lots and lots of rain, but I don't mind as I get to snuggle into mama and keep warm, though on the nice days there have been I have been outside in mama's yard exploring and enjoying the wind in my fur. I don't stay out long though, just enough to watch mama rinsing the litter boxes with the garden hose.

I have attached a video of some of my antics, that pesky red dot. I will get it by Christmas - I am sure!! This morning I gave mama the fright of her life, she was going to step in the shower and there was me already under the shower with my paws in water and the shower running. I like to keep mama on her toes, lol

A big big thank you to everyone who helped save me from a hopeless situation, without you I would not be here to give you this update. I am forever in your debt.

Big kitty kisses and purrs to all

Mr Snowy


----------



## moggie14

Aw thanks for the lovely update Snowy - so great to hear how happy and healthy you are - a credit to your Mama! I'm amazed at how well you look - a proper stunner. Please keep in touch, we all love your updates xx


----------



## catcoonz

Mr Snowy, thank you so much for the beautiful flowers.
You must get your mummy to email me as im not sure if emails are getting through to her.

Thank you Rosie, you are so kind, please give Mr Snowy a big wet kiss and a huge cuddle from me xxx


----------



## Inky.imp

That's why Mr Snowy was looking so furtive on the laptop the other day . Now I know. Mr Snowy - you couldn't watch him lol

Mr S says you are more than welcome, he is glad you like them, and he just wanted to send them to let you know he was thinking of his best pal CC.

I will pm you my email : )

Mr S and Rosie


----------



## Charity

Lovely to hear from Mr Snowy and wonderful that he is so happy and doing well. I still have photos of him as he was originally, what a transformation.


----------



## Ang2

Bless his little heart


----------



## loroll1991

I have just sat and read every single post on this thread (yes it took me a while and I should have been sleeping hours ago... Whoops!!).

I finished reading it and had tears rolling down my face. The rollercoaster ride you all and Mr Snowy have been on is unbelievable.

The way you pulled together and got this boy out of the horrible circumstances that he faced, got him the health treatment he needed and into a loving, caring home, is beautiful.

It just goes to show that there are so truly amazing people in this world, and PF is graced with the presence of you. And I knew that being part of the PF community was a fantastic thing, but this has just made me feel it on a whole other level!

So Hello Mr Snowy, it is lovely to meet you! You're such a handsome, gorgeous boy! I now know your story and look forward to future updates xx


----------



## Inky.imp

Hello Everyone

Just thought I would check in and say Hi and hope everyone is doing ok. For those of you who followed my story, you will know it has been a year on the 23 Nov since cuddlycats seen my plight on PF and managed to raise a very kind and loving rescue team to rescue me from my near fatal circumstances. Without Cuddlycats, Soozi, Ang2, PaddyPaws and my darling Catcoonz, I would not be here to make this report. Thank you all so so much for rescuing me, and giving me a chance to live a wonderful life in Northern Ireland,

love to all on the PF and big kitty kisses to my lovely rescuers.

Mr Snowy xxxxx


----------



## Inky.imp

catcoonz said:


> Was handmade and a red mouse, came with a card with Robins on, Snowy loved his toy, he took it everywhere. Its been in the bath, the sink, in his dinner and to bed with him every night.
> 
> Not sure if you can make it out, stupidly I took a photo of it on wrapping paper.


Mr Snowy still has this toy, and loves it very much wherever he is you can be guaranteed the wee red mouse will be closeby. A huge thank you to the very kind Santa Paws who sent this to my boy last christmas - you are a angel - thank you xx


----------



## Charity

Looking very handsome Snowy, lovely to hear from you and your Mam.


----------



## lostbear

It is indeed lovely to hear from you - and I'm so glad that your life has turned out to wonderfully.


----------



## Little Zooey

It's lovely to hear from you again and I hadn't forgotten it was a year ago this month


----------



## Soozi

Awww hello Snowy it is so lovely to see you I think about you often and still have lots of photos of you to remind me of you. We knew you would be so happy in your new home and would soon be well. Catcoonz is just wonderful she wanted only the best for you and you have that now. Bless you sweet boy. Love and hugs! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Here's Snowy last Christmas!


----------



## chillminx

Hi Snowy, you are looking very well  Pleased to hear you are happy and settled in your new home.


----------



## cuddlycats

awww gorgeous snowy your looking absolutely wonderful have you caught the red dot yet hehe , you know last year when everything happened I had not really taken in the date but I have been thinking of you a lot this month , and the 23rd of November was my grans birthday , I don't know how I missed that last year , now I know you had an angel looking out for you and helping your special people here to get together and get up a rescue mission , this has made my day  lots of love and hugs to you snowy and mama rosie :Kiss


----------



## catcoonz

Hello beautiful Snowy and Rosie,
I will always remember your rescue mission, there were many people who refused to give up which I will always be thankful for.
Such a beautiful boy.
You are and always will be my favourite. xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awww Snowy you look wonderful it is lovely to get an update, and I'm glad you are still enjoying your toy


----------



## andrewjacson

We don't know the full story so it is hard to judge.Many facts about cats are familiar knowledge because cats are such a popular pet; however there are a few little known facts that I am sure you will surprise even the most experience cat love.


----------



## catcoonz

Dear Mr Snowy,

Have a wonderful Christmas with many toys & cuddles, as you deserve them so much.
Thank you Rosie & Snowy for the beautiful Christmas gifts, Snowy is still my favourite and always will be.
Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Inky.imp

Hello All

It is with a heavy heart that I write this post. Mr Snowy has taken a turn for the worse, he became sick on Christmas day, vomiting and such, so I called the emergency vet, who gave him a long acting anti sickness injection, which helped and Mr Snowy was reviewed on Monday morning by my vet, who gave him another anti sickness injection, which had helped, until this afternoon when Mr Snowy started to vomit again, he was rushed to my vets who has decided to keep him in over night and do blood tests in the morning to see if we can find out what is causing the vomiting and create a plan for treatment.
To say I am in bits would be a understatement, I am worried sick about my boy and I pray he will be OK, but I just wanted to let his many fans know he is poorly at the moment and to ask for some prayers and healing kitty purrs that Mr Snowy will make a full recovery. I will know more tomorrow lunch time so will keep you all updated.

Thanks all

Rosie xx


----------



## moggie14

Oh no! So sorry to read this Rosie. It sounds like Snowy is in the right place tonight, I hope the vet can treat him and he feels better very soon.
Sending a heap of the famous PF vibes to the little guy and a big hug for you xxx


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh Rosie. I am sending as many Get well vibes his way as I can muster.
C'mon Snowy we are all rooting for you.


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy, please get better, I have every paw crossed and sending all my love and vibes you are back home safe with your wonderful slave Rosie.
Rosie, sending you hugs. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

I am devastated to bring such sad news regarding Mr Snowy.
Sadly he suffered from advanced kidney failure and the kindest thing to do was to let him go peacefully and not in pain.

Mr Snowy and Rosie will forever be in my heart, Rosie gave Snowy the best year of his life, with so much love to last an eternity.

Sleep well my precious boy, the brightest star in the sky every night shining down on us all.
Run and play free at Rainbow Bridge with all your friends, never will I forget the love Rosie gave you and the love you gave us all. xxxxx


----------



## moggie14

Such devasting news, I'm so very sorry for Rosie, CC and Snowy. RIP lovely boy, run free at the bridge xxx


----------



## Paddypaws

Dear Rosie,
I am so very sorry to hear this sad news that Snowy has left you.
You really were THE most amazing mum he could ever have wished for and I know that you kept him healthy and happy for every second of his life with you.
RIP sweet boy.
x


----------



## Little Zooey

I'm really very sad to read this. Snowy was loved by so many in here and had the most special mums in CC and Rosie. Between you he was given the best year of his life and that's not something to be forgotten in a hurry...


----------



## Charity

Oh no, I am so sad to read this. Life can be so unfair sometimes. RIP darling Snowy, we all loved you, and hugs to Rosie


----------



## Alisonfoy

I am so sorry. To Rosie and CC, thank you for giving Mr Snowy the happiness he deserved. Sending big hugs x


----------



## Jenny1966

Devastating news  So very sorry

RIP Snowy, sleep tight sweet dreams xx


----------



## lymorelynn

So sad 
Sleep tight darling Snowy


----------



## oliviarussian

Sleep tight beautiful boy, you were very much loved and will be sorely missed xx


----------



## Erenya

Have only just caught up on this. Just gutted, but so pleased his last few months were filled with love.


----------



## cuddlycats

so so sad to read this I hadn't read this section in a while just asked cc how snowy was and she let me know , so sorry I missed this news snowy and didn't send you healing vibes I didn't know ,why didn't I read this section why ? I am in tears here so so sad but happy he had a lovely happy time with cc and rosie for a while and knew what it was like to be loved , you will be missed my little love xx


----------



## Soozi

Omg I didn't know anything about Snowys illness and that he passed away. I am so very sorry and feel devastated as the last I saw he was doing so well. Rosie I am so sorry Hun you made him very happy and he could not have been loved more. Hugs. xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

no I never read this section , maybe we could have a thread saying good bye to snowy on the chat section , should I start one I don't want to bring it all up all these months later and upset rosie and cc but I wonder if many people read this section ,


----------



## Polly G

I too have only just caught up with this thread again. At least Mr Snowy was truly loved and cherished by CC and Rosie for part of his life. So very sad xxx


----------



## chillminx

@Inky.imp - I too am so sorry to have missed this news at the time, as I only rarely pop in to the Rescue and Adoption forum these days.

I am so sorry Rosie to hear the sad news about Snowy going to Rainbow Bridge. Thank you for giving him a wonderful, loving, and happy home for the last year of his life, bless you. x

RIP gorgeous Snowy. x


----------



## catcoonz

Snowy had a wonderful year with Rosie, he couldn't have found a more loving person who gave him so much love.
Sorry, i thought others had read the thread and knew.
Cuddlycats, if you wanted to do a tribute you can, it wouldn't upset me, and i am sure Rosie would be ok too. xx
I still have photograph's on laptop, if you wanted some. xx


----------



## Smoosh

RIP Snowy xxx


----------

